# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Análisis de algunas barajas

## rave

Bueno, en este tema voy a analizar algunas bajaras que creo que pueden ser interesantes para magia. Espero que os guste el hilo, lo actualizaré regularmente.

Para empezar os traigo una baraja poco común: 

Baraja Rambler dorsos metálicos oro

Foto:



Diseño: El diseño de la caja es bastante atractivo. Las caras son estandar bicycle a excepción de as de picas que es específico, ver imagen. Los dorsos tienen un diseño bastante convencional. La diferencia de estas cartas está en el canto, que es de color dorado metálico.

Calidad: La textura de las cartas es como las bicycle, pero deslizan menos, son más duras, creo debido a la pintura de los cantos. Al abrir el mazo alguna cartas vienen pegadas unas con otras, al despegarlas no se deteriora la carta, pero da sensación de baja calidad. Asimismo no huelen bien, similar al plástico que huele a petroleo (si, es la primera bajara que huele!).

Conclusión: Baraja de baja calidad poco indicada para magia.

----------


## rave

Bueno, parece que no hay demasiados comentarios.

Voy a hablar de la siguiente baraja que podéis encontrar en tiendamagia:

Baraja Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

*La Baraja Crown*

El estuche es en relieve, de aspecto sobrio y elegante. No tiene el típico precinto de bicycle.

A abrir la baraja notamos la calidad de esta baraja, bien cortada, muy muy deslizante. Mejor calidad al tacto que unas bicycle rider back. El dorso es bonito, en esta ocasión un verde oscuro uniforme y un diseño simétrico muy logrado.

El diseño de las caras es distinto a las bicycle, hay pequeñas diferencias en todos las cartas, por ejemplo las lineas de los diamantes no son rectas, son ligeramente curvas, una delicia. Las figuras igual, parecen iguales pero hay diferencias en la cara de las figuras.

El mazo incluye 2 comodines iguales, 1 carta con la cara en blanco y una carta extra que en la cara tiene una corona azul.

Conclusión: Una baraja de gran calidad y de aspecto sobrio, no pasa desapercibida. Como siempre, la calidad y exclusividad hay que pagarla: 6€.

Foto del As y de la carta extra:



Foto del estuche:



Mañana más.

----------


## goldenart

> Conclusión: Baraja de baja calidad poco indicada para magia.


Creo que esto no es muy lógico. ¿Si baja calidad, buena para magia? Con lo que has escrito me has quitado las ganas de probarlas la verdad. Otra cosa, si se hace un post así, podría hacerse bien, quiero decir, completo, un buen review de la baraja, jockers, estuche, dorsos, cartas extras, con más fotos y tal, ¿qué te parece? Yo soy un amante de las barajas y he tocado muchas ya, faltaba un post así como éste. Tienes cantidad de barajas para ver, pero va a ser difícil que una sola persona haya tocado gran cantidad de barajas, entre todos podemos seguro hacer buenas recomendaciones.

----------


## rave

> Creo que esto no es muy lógico. ¿Si baja calidad, buena para magia? Con lo que has escrito me has quitado las ganas de probarlas la verdad. Otra cosa, si se hace un post así, podría hacerse bien, quiero decir, completo, un buen review de la baraja, jockers, estuche, dorsos, cartas extras, con más fotos y tal, ¿qué te parece? Yo soy un amante de las barajas y he tocado muchas ya, faltaba un post así como éste. Tienes cantidad de barajas para ver, pero va a ser difícil que una sola persona haya tocado gran cantidad de barajas, entre todos podemos seguro hacer buenas recomendaciones.



Calidad baja = poco indicada para magia.   Las rambler es que se quedan como pegadas en bloques de 3 ó 4 cartas, es imposible hacer un abanicos, parecen de carton duro. 

Pues ahora que empiezo a comentar las barajas tienes razón, les haré mas fotos con detalles.

----------


## goldenart

Había leído en lugar de "poco" "poca", ya decía yo... ^^. Si puedo aporto algunas barajas que he tocado.

----------


## rave

Ahora voy a hablar de las *Bicycle Mandolin 809*: 

Baraja Bicycle 809 Dorso Mandolina - USPCC Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia - Precio:2.99€

Muchos ya las tendréis así que acepto comentarios y correcciones.

La primera impresión al comparar la caja sin abrir con las rider back es el celo  protector, en las mandolín es más grueso y ceñido. El precinto es de color negro.

El diseño de las caras es el típico bicycle, los dorsos tienen un diseño diferente, pero que puede pasar desapercibido con las rider back si no te fijas mucho. En este unidad el dorso estaba ligeramente descuadrado (en fin, nada nuevo). No hay defectos de impresión como en las primeras unidades.

La textura de la baraja es igual que las rider back, en una prueba ciega no fui capaz de diferenciarlas. 

La baraja incluye una carta de doble dorso blanco y una carta promocional con otros productos bicycle. Asimismo incluye dos comodines iguales.

Mi impresión con esta baraja es que han intentado que sea una bicycle rider back a mayor precio. Además hay material "mágico" disponible.

----------


## rave

Para cambiar voy a hablar de una baraja poco conocida por aquí (mi intención es ir alternando barajas conocidas con algunas menos conocidas)

Es una Grimaud Eco, Grimaud es un fabricante franchute de naipes. 



La caja es de cartón reciclado, de ahí el nombre de eco, de color verde, bastante agradable. El diseño de los dorsos es bastante sencillo y tradicional, de color verde igual que el estuche. La caras tienen un diseño parecido a las bicycle o fournier





Una vez abierto el mazo encontramos una baraja fina, más que unas fournier 505, el motivo de este grosor es que son cartas de una capa de cartón, es decir, si lo pones al trasluz puedes ver el valor de la carta. Esto ya nos indica una baraja de poca calidad. 

Las cartas parecen no tener ningún tipo de barniz, por lo que no deslizan bien.

El precio de esta baraja ronda los 3€ - 4€.

Más adelante hablaré sobre otra bajara de esta marca con mejor calidad.

Conclusión: La típica baraja que te encuentras en una tienda de regalos en Francia sin más pretensiones.

----------


## MagDani

No tengo nada que aportar, pero solo quería agradecer el esfuerzo para hacer este tipo de posts.

un saludo

----------


## rave

Después de una baraja mala viene una buena: *Aristocraft Vintage*

Aquí tenéis el link de esta baraja: Baraja Aristócrata - Vintage Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia precio: 5.99€

Es una reedición de las míticas Aristocraft 727 bank note. 

Empecemos por el estuche:



Está disponible en dos colores, granate o azul oscuro, un diseño sobrio y elegante. El precinto es de color dorado.

Al abrir el mazo se nota que estamos ante una baraja de calidad, el corte de las cartas es muy bueno. Las cartas deslizan muy bien y tienen el grosor adecuado. Se supone que son acabado "linen finish", aunque no encuentro diferencia con unas rider back en cuanto calidad del papel. Como he dicho antes el corte si es mejor.



El diseño de las cartas es bonito. El dorso está inspirado en el dorso nº 727, un dibujo complejo y muy conseguido. Puede ser de color granate o azul oscuro, que le dan un toque de distinción.
Las caras son las normales, a excepción del As y de los comodines. El color rojo es más oscuro del habitual, que contribuye al toque de distinción que he comentado antes.

Conclusión: Una reedición digna de esta baraja, muy buena calidad y buen diseño.

----------


## goldenart

Las Aristocrat yo las tengo, son de lo mejor que hay, la verdad es que son increíblemente buenas, mejor que unas Bicycle Standart, en aguante y en deslizamiento. Tienen un diseño más suave a la vista. Con ellas viene una carta con cara blanca. La diferencia en su acabado tampoco se nota mucho, pero la textura es algo diferente.

----------


## CarlosBCN

Si no te importa, aprovecho para hacer yo la Review de una de mis barajas favoritas: *Ellusionist Arcane* en su versión negra (existe también en blanco)

La primera impresión que da la caja es de un majestuoso as de picas rodeado por símbolos arcanos, escritos en una especie de papiro antiguo que se extiende continuamente por toda la baraja. La verdad es que es una baraja que crea mucha atmósfera mágica.



La parte trasera de la caja es la misma que los dorsos de las cartas, una visión de dibujos formados por grabados arcanos en tonos veige y negro



La baraja es de Ellusionist, con las cartas fabricadas por la USPCC. En el lateral derecho se nos muestra que presentan AIR-CUSHION FINISH

Pasamos a las cartas:
Viene con una carta de propaganda de Ellusionist, una de doble dorso y dos Jokers, uno de ellos con la palabra ARCANE y el otro con una revelación de un 3 de corazones.



El as de picas es el mismo que en la portada de la caja, pero sin los pergaminos de fondo:



Lo primero que llama la atención de estas cartas es el fondo negro que tienen, haciendo que las cartas con índice rojo destaquen de una manera increíble, y las negras tienen el valor y el indice de un color blanco-plateado muy bonito junto con el negro.



Una de las cosas más impactantes es el humo que aparece alrededor de las figuras (J, Q y K), que sale del recuadro donde está la figura, con un efecto de transparencia muy muy conseguido (no en vano dicen que se tardó 5 años en el diseño de estas cartas), y las figuras portan bandas con los símbolos arcanos característicos de la baraja.



Pasamos a la calidad de las cartas: SUPREMA. Las mejores que he probado nunca. Deslizan increíblemente bien, hacer abanicos con ellas es fácil aunque no sepas, y no se si será cosa mia, pero las noto como más finas que las Bicycle, más manejables... Que en principio el cartón es el mismo, pero la sensacion en la mano de las Arcane me gusta mas (llamadme maniático si queréis!)



CONTRAS: Si, esta genial baraja tiene que tener algún contra.. Y es precisamente su color. Al ser negras, cualquier golpe o el propio desgaste de las cartas va haciendo mella en los bordes, que empiezan a tener "puntitos" blancos, muestra de su uso y desgaste... Ojo, no con esto digo que sea pintura de mala calidad ni mucho menos!
Solo que el desgaste es menos apreciable en cartas blancas que en cartas negras, y en estas se nota antes, pero no por eso se hace imposible utilizarlas!



ENLACE A LA BARAJA: Baraja Arcane Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Como extra, comentar que existe una baraja Gaff entera dedicada a este grupo de barajas, así como otros tipos de materiales mágicos.
También hay protectores de baraja a juego

----------


## rave

Muy buen aporte CarlosBCN, de las dos arcane yo me quedo con las blancas. Da la casualidad que también es una de mis barajas favoritas. Luego voy a mirarlo, pero creo recordar que el estuche de las arcane era algo más grande que del resto de bicycle.

----------


## Tirizia

Gracias a los dos por este post :_)
A mi me gustan mucho las barajas, y en cuanto consigo algo de dinerillo compro alguna, aunque las suelo tener a modo de coleccionismo. O por lo menos por ahora, quizás cuando tenga algo más de práctica y soltura use alguna de las que tengo para algún efecto.

----------


## rave

> Gracias a los dos por este post :_)
> A mi me gustan mucho las barajas, y en cuanto consigo algo de dinerillo compro alguna, aunque las suelo tener a modo de coleccionismo. O por lo menos por ahora, quizás cuando tenga algo más de práctica y soltura use alguna de las que tengo para algún efecto.



Muchas veces el problema de coleccionar es que o tienes una tienda cerca o cuestan más los gastos de envío que la baraja.

----------


## rave

Algunas fotos de la Arcane blanca:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Aprovechando esta iniciativa quisiera saber si alguien ha comprado esta baraja:



The Vaudeville Deck: Playing Cards by The Blue Crown - YouTube

Esteticamente la encuentro impecable, sobre todo porque trata de evocar epocas anteriores en donde todo era quizas mas elegante, y bueno al menos a mi me gusto asi que si alguien ha tenido esta baraja en sus manos podria hacer un analisis de esta baraja ya que me gustaria saber la calidad de la baraja.

Saludos

----------


## rave

Yo no tengo esa baraja, pero está diseñada por *Crown*, seguramente tenga la misma calidad que las demás barajas *Crown* (en este hilo comenté la crown verde). Es decir, calidad y calidad.

----------


## serxu

Volviendo a las barajas regulares bicycle... He estado probando las standard y comparándolas con las rider back de toda la vida para mi. Noto una diferencia y es que para mi las standard son mas "plástico" y un tacto mas resbaladizo, pero sobre todo hay una cosa que me mosquea bastante;

Las dos barajas standard que he comprado se me ha doblado alguna que otra carta y queda feo ya que da la impresión de que hay un marcaje o un corte en la baraja, cosa que no me había pasado con las rider back. Es cosa mía o le ha pasado a más gente? Estoy a la espera de hacer otro pedido y pedir las mandolín. También he localizado un sitio donde comprar las rider back de toda la vida, ya os comentaré.

----------


## rave

*Bicycle 125 aniversario*

Enlace: Aniversario Nro. 125 de la Baraja Bicycle - 6 barajas surtidas Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia 
Precio: 4.99€

Para conmemorar su 125 aniversario usps lanza al mercado esta baraja en dos colores: azul y rojo. 

Los colores de los dorsos son más oscuros de lo habitual, sobre todo el rojo. El diseño del estuche está muy logrado, la tinta del estuche es brillante y el sello es específico.
El mazo incluye dos cartas que hablan sobre la empresa y dos jokers específicos. El As incluye un código para saber cuando se fabricó. Todas las cartas tienen el intervalo de años del aniversario.

En cuanto la calidad es igual que unas rider back.

Os dejo una foto:

----------


## rave

*Bicycle Steampunk* 

Una incorporación reciente en tiendamagia: Baraja Bicycle Steampunk - USPCC Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
Precio 5.49€

Lo primero que llama la atención es su estuche: en relieve y con un color bronce desgastado. La verdad es que los chicos de theory11 cada vez hacen cosas más interesantes.

El precinto es color oro, que hace juego con el estuche.

Una vez abierto el paquete vemos que está bien cortado, y los dorsos centrados. En tacto y calidad correctos. Buena impresión si defectos. Lo que más llama la atención es el diseño:

La caja:



El dorso: Tintas oscuras y metálicas, dan un aspecto de calidad:



As de picas:




Sin duda por el precio vale la pena, como otras barajas del estilo es más para coleccionista que para magia. Una pequeña obra maestra.

----------


## rave

Como curiosidad os dejo esta baraja que he encontrado en una web japonesa:

----------


## rave

Se aceptan peticiones para analizar.


Las próximas serán unas Hoyle PGC, que tienen un papel curioso, se parece a las bicycle pero con menos relieve. A ver si esta tarde puedo hacer algunas fotos a la baraja.

----------


## lalogmagic

Primero que nada muchas gracias por compartir esto con nosotros.

Ya entrados en peticiones, me gustaría que nos platiques de las Bicycle Vintage 1800, yo las tengo y me gustan por algunas cosas pero por otras no, sin embargo me siento bastante ignorante como para hacer un analisis tan bueno como el que nos regalan en cada baraja.

Saludos.

----------


## goldenart

A mí las Vintage 1800 me defraudaron mucho por que deslizan fatal, al tener tanta tinta hace que las cartas no deslicen bien, y con un mínimo de humedad la baraja queda hecha un bloque.

----------


## magtonen

a mi al principio me gustaron mucho, pero al poco tiempo no deslizaban nada y eso que dices de la humedad, es una castaña de baraja, bonita pero inútil para cartomagia, no sale ni un abanico medio malo y ni siquiera puedes pelar cartas decentemente. sin humedad no se como irá, pero en valencia hay humedad..

----------


## elmoronta

podeis analizar una gaff o ultragaff? esque estoy interesado en ellas, para saber si merecen la pena! gracias
saludos

----------


## rave

lalogmagic seguramente sabréis más de barajas que yo. Como bien comentáis al principio todas parecen buenas, pero con el uso se notan las diferencias entre unas y otras. Yo incluso pienso que muchas veces la diferencia está en los lotes del papel, a veces una rider back duran 1 mes a veces 1 semana.

Yo simplemente las colecciono, no suele trabajar sobre ellas (yo solo uso unas rider back rojas, unas bee azul y varias fournier 605).

Las Vintage 1800 son un diseño de illusionist del año 2009. Las actuales barajas de illusionist son más elaboradas y de más calidad, pero las 1800 tampoco están mal. Stock bicycle normal. 

El corte es bueno y el dorso está centrado, sin embargo en esta imagen que he sacado de internet el dorso no está centrado (ver primera carta de la segunda fila)

----------


## goldenart

No sé hasta que punto estas barajas se pueden analizar aquí, porque sería desvelar o revelar demasiado. Te recomiendo que busques por ahí una "review" de esta baraja.

----------


## goldenart

> El corte es bueno y el dorso está centrado.


Esto es triste, que tengamos que decir: ¡Hey, están centradas! ¡Qué bien! 

Últimamente Bycicle se está dejando mucho, no entiendo porque si no compro una Seconds, me toca una baraja descuadrada, porque básicamente lo que me dan es una baraja asimétrica.

Las de Ellusionist son una pasada, tienen un montón que me gustaría adquirir pero no hago por prudente. Hasta ahora, la mejor baraja que he tocado, y mira que he tocado, son las Infinity. A lo mejor hay de mejores, pero las que compré son simplemente una pasada, en diseño, en perfección, en tacto, en deslizamiento, me encantan. Y la caja invita tanto a usarla para juegos.

----------


## elmoronta

> No sé hasta que punto estas barajas se pueden analizar aquí, porque sería desvelar o revelar demasiado. Te recomiendo que busques por ahí una "review" de esta baraja.


 ok tienes razon no habia caido que a lo mejor era desvelar demasiado, ya encontrare a alguien en persona que la tenga y que me cuente su esperiencia con ella!

----------


## rave

> podeis analizar una gaff o ultragaff? esque estoy interesado en ellas, para saber si merecen la pena! gracias
> saludos


Más bien el hilo trata sobre la calidad de la baraja o el diseño. Si habláramos de las gaff creo que incumpliríamos las normas del foro.

Yo tengo unas CAJ: http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-es...cle-p-802.html

y están bastante bien, por si te sirve de algo. Si tienes dudas de esta baraja te las puedo resolver por privado.

----------


## rave

> Esto es triste, que tengamos que decir: ¡Hey, están centradas! ¡Qué bien! 
> 
> Últimamente Bycicle se está dejando mucho, no entiendo porque si no compro una Seconds, me toca una baraja descuadrada, porque básicamente lo que me dan es una baraja asimétrica.
> 
> Las de Ellusionist son una pasada, tienen un montón que me gustaría adquirir pero no hago por prudente. Hasta ahora, la mejor baraja que he tocado, y mira que he tocado, son las Infinity. A lo mejor hay de mejores, pero las que compré son simplemente una pasada, en diseño, en perfección, en tacto, en deslizamiento, me encantan. Y la caja invita tanto a usarla para juegos.


Tienes razón, yo compré unas masters edition por su supuesta superioridad y calidad y resulta que los dorsos están descentrados :(

Si te gustan las infinity las artifice siguen el mismo camino.

----------


## lalogmagic

Gracias Rave, comento mi experiencia, de manera coloquial pues no tengo idea de términos técnicos.

El papel es completamente liso (Supongo que entonces no son Air Cushion Finish), eso provoca que fácilmente dejen de deslizar, con poco uso es difícil hacer un abanico o una extensión, el abaníco no es tanto problema pues se puede hacer por presión pero una extención en mesa si es un poco más complicado.

Son muy buenas para hacer faros, se mexclan como pocas.

En cuanto a diseño estan muy bien en fotos pero cuando las tienes en las manos y a una corta distancia se aprecia inmediatamente que son nuevas y que simplemente es una impresión, ya en algún hilo preguntaron por hacer parecer las cartas como si fueran viejas y ahí se dió una mejor solución, el hilo es este: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/envejecer-cartas-31699/

En resumen, una baraja bonita que no desliza mucho pero que hace unas faro preciosas.

Saludos.

----------


## magtonen

yo no compro otras mas que seconds, total para qué, si no sé diferenciarlas yo, el público menos. también es verdad que no me dedico profesionalmente. pero prefiero ahorrarme unos euros y comprarme un buen libro que tener supuestas barajas de calidad, cortes exactos y gramaje superior y que no sea verdad.

----------


## rave

Yo no tengo ninguna seconds, pero he leído que algunas tienen defectos en la impresión.

Magtonen un análisis de seconds vendría bien  :Wink1:

----------


## magtonen

pues tengo un par ahora en la mano...hay una que está perfectamente cuadrada, y la otra no, (sólo algunas cartas, no todas), pero tampoco es algo que sea supernotable, ya os digo, el público no ve esas cosas. por la impresión, aún no me he topado con algo realmente notable como para descartar, como mucho he visto alguna carta con un puntito blanco en alguno de los símbolos (rombos, picas, por ej.) pero ya está. en cuanto a gramaje, y corte, no soy un purista ni un super entendido, pero a mí me van muy bien y no noto la diferencia entre unas rider back, unas standard o unas seconds, bueno ahora que lo pienso, SÍ noto una diferencia: la pasta que me ahorro, y la caja. y además que yo las manejo mucho rato al día y se desgastan igual que las otras...para qué me voy a gastar mucho más, si encima las que se suponen que son superclase, están descuadradas?

----------


## Tirizia

Pues lo dicho, vaya currazo! Enhorabuena, disfruto mucho leyendo estas cosas :_)

----------


## MagoWinki

Mi experiencia con las seconds es que por 1,30 euros que me cuestan merecen las pena puesto que el máximo fallo que encuentras es que está descuadrasdo el fondo o que hay una carta con una mancha blanca en uno de sus puntos.

----------


## Iban

Pista: una seconds defectuosa es muchísimo más útil que una rider back correcta.

Corrección: que las Aniversario de Bicyce son de igual calidad que las rider back, no es cierto.

Ampliación: ¿Nadie estudia, cuando recibe una baraja nueva, si es de dorsos asimétricos?

----------


## rave

> Corrección: que las Aniversario de Bicyce son de igual calidad que las rider back, no es cierto.


¿Que diferencias encuentras en la calidad del papel?

----------


## Iban

Más vida, y cantos bien rematados (tipo V-shape) en lugar del simpre corte burdo por presión de las rider. Pero esta tarde cuando llegue a casa, si quieres les echo un ojo y te cuento algo más (y creo recordar que tanto la tinta como el propio papel eran sutancialmente diferentes, pero hablo de memoria).

----------


## rave

la impresión si se ve de más calidad, pero el corte yo lo veo normal. ¿Es posible que la diferencia estribe en que se corte con la cuchilla recién afilada o ya desgastada?

----------


## Iban

Creo que no sólo es más afilada, sino también con ángulo menor entre los filos de la cuchilla (no tengo claro que en la rider se use una doble cuchilla, pero en las 125 aniversario, apostaría a que sí, luego lo miro), de manera que el resultado son unos cantos más biselados, y ligeramente prensados:
. ________
/
\ ________

frete a
. ________
|
|________

----------


## rave

umm buena observación, cuando llegue a casa lo mirare con detenimiento.

----------


## Iban

Y, por cierto (cósas como éstas son las que deberíais intentar investigar): las 125 son "one way deck".

----------


## MagoWinki

La pista me ha dejado loco puedes decir un pelín más?
Las 125 ''one way'' si son iguales no?
EDITO: Iban disculpa me confundí de baraja la 125 no la conozco pero la compraré.

----------


## Iban

Hasta aquí puedo leer. Pero de iguales no tienen nada. Absolutamente TODOS los detalles del dorso son 1W. Y cuando digo "todos", me refiero a cada raya.

P.D.: Ésta es una de las cosas que deberíais revisar siempre al comprar una baraja que no conocéis. Ees vuestra herramienta de trabajo, así que debéis saber para qué puede servir.

----------


## rave

Mientras miro con detenimiento el corte de las 125 os voy a hablar de una baraja algo polémica en el mundo de la magia. Se trata de las

*Fournier 605*

Digo polémica ya que muchos dicen que son unas 505 con otro color. Otros dicen que no, que son distintas. Incluso en este foro se habló de que en la fabrica de Fournier en España no saben nada de esta baraja. Otro aspecto es el precio, una baraja carísima, creo que esa es la razón de que las tiendas online de magia no la vendan.

Empecemos por el estuche, un estuche elegante en color verde o marrón:



Dentro del estuche encontramos las cartas envueltas en celofán, una protección extra. Una vez quitado encontramos 52 cartas de poker, 2 comodines y una carta extra promocional.

Las caras son las normales de Fournier, nada que destacar. A excepción de AS de picas que tiene número de serie  y la firma del famoso mago que las "usa":



Ahora vamos a los dorsos, son muy parecidos a los 505, la orla exterior no es igual. Los colores como he dicho verde o marrón.

En la siguiente imagen os pongo unas 505 dorso rojo y unas 605 dorso verde:



Ahora vamos a la polémica, ¿son unas 505 modificadas?

La respuesta es no, tienen presencia propia. El el papel no se parece al de las 505. El tacto es suave, sedoso. Es una sensación agradable. Deslizan muy bien, al contrario que las 505. Los abanicos son más fáciles.

En una prueba ciega es muy distinguir cuales son las 505 y cuales son las 605.


La tinta es uniforme, una foto:



Es una de las cosas que presumen estas cartas, aunque en alguna de las que tengo he notado algunos defectos, como alguna "mota" sin pintar. De las 6 barajas que tengo abiertas quizás se de en 5 ó 6 cartas.

Ahora os voy a poner 2 fotos, para que veáis la diferencia de como reflejan la luz, las 505 brillan mucho cuando les da el sol, sin embargo las 605 por su textura apenas reflejan la luz. Como he dicho antes, el tacto y aspecto es sedoso. No se si me explico bien.

las 505 reflejando la luz del sol:


las 605 reflejando la luz del sol:


Otro punto positivo es la duración. Son unas cartas que aguantan bien el paso del tiempo, además se pueden limpiar con agua sin problemas, la tinta no es tan sensible como las bicycle. 

Resumen:

Positivo: tacto, duración, made in Spain
negativo: precio, defecto en alguna impresión

Conclusión: ¿Que haces que no tienes una?

Mañana más.

----------


## Iban

Amplío un poco sobre las 605, y recitifico lo que dije más arriba sobre el corte de las Aniversario: yo tenía el recuerdo de haber manejado cartas cortadas a doble cuchilla (¿Serían las Stingers? ¿Las Split Spades? Ya no me acuerdo). Éstas, las 125, están cortadas de un solo golpe, pero sí que parece que la cuchilla es más ancha que en otros casos (lo que les da un ligero bisel, no los dos que tendrían si usasen doble cuchilla). Para detectar este bisel, basta con que miréis muy de cerca los cantos, y os daréis cuenta de que se ve ligerísimamente el "alma" de la carta; y eso es porque el corte queda diagonal (en lugar de perpendicular). Así que, lo dicho, rectifico y pido disculpas sobre el corte: a una sola cuchilla. Lo que no quita para que "imbriquen" sustancialmente mejor que las raider. Sumándole a eso que tienen una vida más larga, que el diseño de los puntos es bastante refinado, las figuras enmarcadas con gusto y más estilizadas, las tintas algo más luminosas, y unos dorsos llenos de secretos, yo diría que la baraja vale su precio.

Las 605... es un invento de Lee Asher, que el tío es más listo que un gato. Una vez que se ha convertido en alguien a quien se mira cuando se piensa (con razón o sin ella) en un sibarita de las cartas (digamos que todo gracias a sus Nuggets), se da cuenta que en España hay una marca de cartas de una naturaleza muy diferente a las americanas, y de calidad sustancialmente superior. Sabiendo que va a ser un producto que "romperá" en EEUU, se saca su propia tirada, que no son más que unas 505 con diferente color, pero exactamente igual material.

Los magos y maguzos americanos, que ni se dignarían a coger una 505 (¿fabricada por Europeos? Basura) se abalanzan sobre las 605 porque vienen de la mano de Asher. Las prueban y flipan (duran mil veces más; a medida que se usan, mejoran en lugar de empeorar; más duras y gruesas, mejores dobles y respuesta a crimps, y tienen ese acabado que no han visto nunca, sin la trama rugosa de las baralas de la USPCC...) y se venden como churros, a un precio exagerado. ¿Mi consejo? Son unas 505 de distinto color, y poco más.

----------


## Prendes

Creo que nunca dejará de encantarme el dorso de las 505, es una pasada. Bueno, la baraja en sí lo es jaja

----------


## rave

Iban siento discrepar contigo en cuanto a que son unas 505. Si estoy de acuerdo en su visión comercial, la cual en España no existe.

Si alguien de Granada quiere puede enseñarle unas 605 y verán que no son unas 505. el tacto es diferente, no similar o parecido. Al menos las que yo tengo.

----------


## Iban

El acabado de las 505 ha ido variando con el tiempo (de más brillante a más mate). Según palabras del propio Asher, las suyas no tienen un acabado "customizado", sino que siguen la fórmula tradicional y exclusiva de Fournier:

_"__Printed on Fournier's best card stock, the 605s are heavier and thicker than USPC's Casino grade cards. Each deck of the 605 series is free of defects, and is guaranteed to have a precise slide due to the special varnish formula used._ 

_This varnish is exclusive of Fournier and follows a secret formula only known by two persons at the plant. It is this varnish which gives Fournier cards their unique feeling and sliding, plus the longer durability that makes them higher in quality than other cards on the market._ 

_Afterwards the card sheets are dried in an oven and later, pressed. This process gives the cards more resistance and durability."_

----------


## rave

Pues a lo mejor son la nueva tendencia de Fournier, me tendré que comprar nuevas 505 para ver si se parecen, es un papel que no había visto antes en ninguna Fournier.

Por cierto, he estado leyendo un poco y hay dos versiones de la 605, que en la web de Asher no comenta nada. Unas son las que tienen en precinto de papel azul y otras son las que tienen el precinto holograma. Yo las que tengo son la segunda edición.

En esta web hay algunas fotos:

Fournier 605 2nd Ed.

en esta otra web de un coleccionista comparan la primera edición de las 605 con la segunda. Voy a ver si me entero que dice, que está en chino:
http://labyrinthhsieh.blogspot.com.e...05-series.html

Que apasionante es el mundo de las barajas de cartas


EDITO:

Leyendo la página anterior podemos ver que sí son distintas, esta es la imagen que lo confirma:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-JqvBsBCnBk...0/_MG_3006.JPG

"obviously 605V2 has different finish that make it doesn't glossy like V1 or 505 but only under light reflection so 605v2 is easy to fanning than other 2 decks, you can see those 3 card has different paper, different finish
(according to Lee Asher, 605v2 will be a bit  softer than V1. that why I think he change the paper of 605)"


"Obviamente 605 V2 tiene diferentes acabados que la hacen menos brillante que V1 o 505, pero sólo bajo el reflejo de luz que 605v2 es fácil de avivar que otras 2 barajas
se puede ver las 3 cartas tiene diferente papel, diferente acabado (de acuerdo con Lee Asher, 605v2 será un poco más suave que la V1. Por eso creo queel ha cambiado el papel de las 605)"

Saludos

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues no se si esto deba ponerlo aquí o sea mejor abrir un nuevo hilo, asi que si los moderadores consideran necesario moverlo pues adelante...

Resulta que hoy me regalaron una baraja, nada fuera de lo normal es una Bicycle World Series of Poker, estuve a punto de lanzarme como siempre a abrirla, pero de inmediato recordé esto:




> P.D.: Ésta es una de las cosas que deberíais revisar siempre al comprar una baraja que no conocéis. Ees vuestra herramienta de trabajo, así que debéis saber para qué puede servir.


Resulta que no soy amante de las cartas, tengo una muy pero muy pequeña colección (Casi todas son barajas de marcas americanas por obvias razones Soy mexicano por si no es tan obvio), siempre de batalla uso Bicycle Standard, pero siempre hay ocación de adquirir nuevas barajas.

Considero un crimen tener una baraja y no abrirla, no disfrutar de su magia, pero sin dudas que con lo que se ha comentado en este hilo, me doy cuenta que soy un insensato al abrirlas, me lanzo sobre ellas como un niño sobre un regalo y en menos de un minuto ya estoy mezclando, cortando, abanicos, etc...

Pues bien, después de tanto rollo a lo que quiero llegar es a pedirles consejo de como debo abrir mis barajas, que se debe considerar y pues en fin, todo eso que debo hacer antes de comenzar a desgastarla.

Saludos y gracias desde ya.

----------


## rave

lalogmagic depende mucho de para que compres las barajas. Iban se refiere a disfrutar de ellas. Si las vas a usar para magia pueden existe detalles que puedas integrar en una historia o que te den alguna ventaja.

Si son barajas elaboradas la caja puede tener también detalles. Al abrir la baraja disfruta de su tacto nuevo, compáralas con otras, etc.

----------


## goldenart

Yo lo que hago es fijarme si es una baraja especial. Normalmente buscando algo de información basta, por ejemplo, la baraja vintage 1800 es una baraja de dorsos asimétricos (tiene un detallito pequeño) y por las caras también. Es algo a tener en cuenta.

Sobretodo si son de Bicycle, tienen tantas barajas, que hacen muchas con características especiales.

----------


## Iban

Lalo, en vez de repetirlo, me cito a mí mismo, como buen petardo pedantillo. ;-)

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f38/abri...85/#post244283

Salud y a por las World Series, Lalo.

----------


## lalogmagic

Gracias Iban, esa digamos es la primer parte, ya la he cumplido, según mis propios gustos y me esta resultando más gratificante que lanzarme sobre ellas como salvaje.

Ahora creo que sería bueno que se hable de la segunda parte, del estudio de las cartas, ya he podido sacar algunas conclusiones de lo que aquí se ha mencionado, por lo pronto dire que se debe:
1.- Estudiar las cartas que contiene (no solo las 52 que ya conocemos, sino los jokers, cartas de publicidad y otras extras que se incluyen).

2.- Revisar los dorsos, buscando principalmente dos elementos:
a. Diseño e impresión (cuestión meramente estetica), incluyendo que esten cuadradas.
b. Simetría en el diseño, eso puede abrir un sin fin de posibilidades (Gracias a Goldenart es que de ahora en adelante prestaré atención a esto).

3.- Revisar los frentes, especificamente haría esto:
a. Verificar en que orden vienen acomodadas las cartas (Esto es de gran importancia, en especial con mnemónicas)
b. Revisar diseños de las cartas, en especial las bicycle especiales suelen tener sorpresas principalmente en los jokers.

4.- Ahora sé que sigue revisar el asunto de la calidad del papel y los cortes de la baraja, pero al respecto me declaro totalmente ignorante, si alguien me ayuda a completar este punto, sería de gran ayuda.

5.- El análisis final, como me viene esta baraja, para ello considero que se deben hacer extensiones en mesa, abanicos, mezclas de todo tipo, DL y algunas cuentas (Aqui ya sabemos que muchos de estos aspectos funcionan mejor cuando le hemos tomado el modo a la baraja, a veces es necesario gastarlas un poco para que funcionen mejor).

Espero no estar tan errado y espero que me ayuden a complmentar este intento de guía para revisar mis barajas.

Con gusto mañana que tenga un poco de tiempo hago este analisis de la World Series of Poker.

----------


## Iban

:-D

Fijarse un poco nos puede dar sorpresas muy interesantes. Y os pongo un ejemplo:

FZ del 6P. Mago saca la QP y la muestra: "esta carta me va a ayudar a encontrar la tuya". Tras mostrarla la deja en la mesa cara abajo. Se recupera la carta del espectador y se pierde. Cogemos la QP y la insertamos a medias por diferentes partes de la baraja. Al sacarla, ¿qué tiene en sus manos?

Más cosas: ¿por qué hay tres figuras que están de perfil? Todos los reyes tienen bigote menos uno. El comodín de Bicycle tiene tres picas en cada manga. La KC es la única carta que tiene cuatro manos, hay 22 cartas que son asimétricas de cara... y así, suma y sigue. No hace falta que la baraja sea de Ellusionist para estar llena de secretos.

----------


## goldenart

> hay 22 cartas que son asimétricas de cara... y así, suma y sigue. No hace falta que la baraja sea de Ellusionist para estar llena de secretos.


Este detalle es interesante, yo no le daba importancia, y todavía lo hago creo, pero con estas cosas se pueden construir juegos que pasan muy desapercibidos.

Lalo, sobre el asunto de analizar el papel, creo que con el tiempo cada uno descubre los diferentes acabados que tienen las barajas. Yo por ejemplo tengo las Aristocrat Vintage, son geniales, y no tienen el mismo acabado que las Bicycle Standart. Esto se aprecia al tacto, o por ejemplo las Tally Hoo, que también son diferentes. Sobre el corte, es como dice Iban, mirarlas muy de cerca.

Una de las barajas que me está interesando mucho es la Master Edition. Vi un vídeo en tiendamagia y hablaban de ella como si fuera el máximo exponente. En diseño solo cambia el as, que es muy chulo, pero dicen que son geniales. No sé si alguien las haya probado.

----------


## rave

> Este detalle es interesante, yo no le daba importancia, y todavía lo hago creo, pero con estas cosas se pueden construir juegos que pasan muy desapercibidos.
> 
> Lalo, sobre el asunto de analizar el papel, creo que con el tiempo cada uno descubre los diferentes acabados que tienen las barajas. Yo por ejemplo tengo las Aristocrat Vintage, son geniales, y no tienen el mismo acabado que las Bicycle Standart. Esto se aprecia al tacto, o por ejemplo las Tally Hoo, que también son diferentes. Sobre el corte, es como dice Iban, mirarlas muy de cerca.
> 
> Una de las barajas que me está interesando mucho es la Master Edition. Vi un vídeo en tiendamagia y hablaban de ella como si fuera el máximo exponente. En diseño solo cambia el as, que es muy chulo, pero dicen que son geniales. No sé si alguien las haya probado.


yo las tengo :D, pero nada más abrirlas me llegó la decepción: los dorsos descuadrados :(, esta noche le puedo hacer unas fotos y subirlas.

No significan que todas vengan así, pero se supone que pagas 5€ por más control de calidad. Mi impresión es que eran un poco más gruesas (lo digo de memoria), el as es bonito. No es de las barajas que me hayan impresionado.

----------


## goldenart

¿Descuadradas? Pues vaya... En tiendamagia justamente en la descripción del artículo dice que con estas barajas se acabo el descuadre.

----------


## ign

> :-D
> 
> Fijarse un poco nos puede dar sorpresas muy interesantes. Y os pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> FZ del 6P. Mago saca la QP y la muestra: "esta carta me va a ayudar a encontrar la tuya". Tras mostrarla la deja en la mesa cara abajo. Se recupera la carta del espectador y se pierde. Cogemos la QP y la insertamos a medias por diferentes partes de la baraja. Al sacarla, ¿qué tiene en sus manos?


Gran idea Iban. En cambio, si usamos Fournier deberíamos hacerlo con el 4P (o el 8P si sumamos las dos manos).

----------


## Iban

> Gran idea Iban. En cambio, si usamos Fournier deberíamos hacerlo con el 4P (o el 8P si sumamos las dos manos).


Jajajaja... Dependerá de la baraja, claro. Cada una tiene sus cosas. Por eso me parece importante dedicarle un rato a estudiarla con detenimiento, y no quedarse en que son 52 cartas, del 1 al 10 con tres figuras por palo. Y hablando de las Fournier: ésa tienen otra cosa especial de la que se puede sacar partido: algunas cartas tienen texto impreso en las caras.

----------


## magtonen

a mí una que siempre me ha parecido muy buena baraja es la ghost de ellusionist, muy suave, un poco más finas las cartas, desliza increíble, abanicos geniales y tiene muy buen tacto, calidad muy buena, para mí de las mejores que tengo. envejece bien.

----------


## lalogmagic

Lo prometido es deuda (La fotos que incluiré son bajadas de la red, no cuento con una cámara de calidad pero creanme, las fotos coinciden con lo que tengo en mis manos.):

Bicycle World Series of Poker.

Como su nombre lo indica, es una baraja inspirada en la serie mundial de poker, obviamente, se trata de baraja francesa con 52 cartas, dos jokers y dos cartas promocionales.

Empecemos por la caja:

Esta tiene la cubierta de plástico típica de Bicycle, es elegante y muy sobria, un adelanto de lo que podremos ver en su interior.

Archivo Adjunto 2008

Los dorsos de las cartas tienen un diseñor que a muchos enamoran, tienen un marco perfectamente definido inspirado en el diseño tradicional de bicycle, pero en el interior del mismo se sustituyen los dos circulos tradicionales por dos paquetitos de tres fichas de poker, aunque siendo totalmente estrictos desde un puntos de vista Geométrico no se trata de cartas simétricas (simetría cilindrica), para efectos de la magia debemos considerarlas como si lo fueran, en lo personal es uno de los detalles que más me gustaron no son simétricas pero ni pienses en usarlas para hacer trampas, se nota que fueron pensadas para jugar, una verdadera genialidad.

wsopdeck.jpg

En cuanto a los frentes, estos tienen el diseñor clásico de Bicycle, excepto por tres cartas, el As y los jokers, en especial es de interés el joker que si esta completo (es decir, el que no es de garantía) pues contiene un detalle al que se le podría sacar provecho, dejo una foto para que los vean, perdonen la calidad pero no encontre en internet una imagen de esto:

16052012.jpg

En cuanto a papel y calidad no aprecio mayor diferencia con unas bicycle standard, aunque deslizan un poquito mejor, probablemente por tener menos tinta.

Cuestiones negativas encuentro dos:
1.- Son demasiado blancas y brillosas, me da la sensación que se ensucian facilmente.
2.- No imbrincan, una faro con ellas me resultó imposible, estuve un buen tiempo probando pero nada de nada (Antes que me salgan con que debo practicarla y demás, creanme que se hacer faros sin ningún problema)

En resumen una buena baraja que además seguramente gusta a todos los aficionados al poker, pero no tienen nada especial en cuanto a calidad, la misma calidad de bicycle.

Por cierto, si alguien se lo preguntaba, SI son las cartas que se usan en la Serie Mundial de Poker.

Saludos.

----------


## rave

Efectivamente, como ya se ha dicho en este hilo la ghost es magnífica.

Mi barajas preferidas son las siguientes, por orden alfabético:

Aristocrat Vintage (re edición) -> tacto perfecto y un diseño clásico
BBM Karnival Dose -> Esos dorsos enigmáticos y caras tétricas, magníficas!
Bee -> las bee de toda la vida, de calidad y duraderas, ideal para poker. 
Bicycle Robocycle -> otra obra maestra, las figuras son magníficas y los dorsos muy cuidados
Dan and Dave Vintage Plaid -> calidad y calidad. Estuche increíble, dorsos clásicos, colores muy cuidados...
Diavoli Tatoo v2 -> Quizás la baraja con el contraste de colores más fuerte. Colores vivos. La v2 tiene una carta para magia.
Ellusionist Ghost blanca -> el diseño muy logrado y muy buen tacto. He tenido muchas barajas después y no la alcanzan. La negro no me gusta tanto.
Ellusionist Infinity -> Otra obra de arte, estuche cuidado, dorsos con detalle, tinta metálica, caras personalizadas.
Fournier 605 v2 -> un tacto que nunca había tocado antes, además son Fournier y duraderas
K3 studio Devianart Transducer Fire -> Diseño muy trabajado, lástima que las otras ediciones sean tan caras (se cotizan a más de 50€ la baraja)
Theory11 Deck One Industrial Edition -> Minimalista, los dorsos tienen unos tonos grises y negros fantásticos.

En verdad me gustan muchas más, pero estas tienen algo que se diferencian de las demás. Además mi colección no es muy grande, por ahí habrá barajas magníficas que no tengo :(

----------


## goldenart

> Theory11 Deck One Industrial Edition -> Minimalista, los dorsos tienen unos tonos grises y negros fantásticos.


Yo quiero adquirir una de éstas, simplemente me enamoró el anuncio que tienen, los dorsos, y los jokers, parecen muy buenas. ¿Cómo son? Lo que más me interesa sobretodo es cómo envejecen. Seguramente serán como las Infinity, al tacto digo, pero pregunto por si acaso.

----------


## rave

goldenart aquí te dejo unas foto de mis masters edition:

El bonito AS:



Y un dorso, al cambiar el tamaño es posible que no se vea bien el descuadre, si te fijas en la esquina inferior derecha, hay menos margen que en la superior izquierda

----------


## rave

Las industrial no se como se deterioran con el paso del tiempo, ya que no las uso. La caja es en relieve, muy sobria.

Aquí te dejo los dorsos de las infinity y de las industrial, como verás el diseño es más sencillo que el de las infinity, que es una baraja excepcional:



Mazo:

----------


## goldenart

Gracias, es cierto que hay un poco de descuadre. Las industrial son geniales, que ganas de tener unas ya.

----------


## rave

Como es lógico no significa que todas las masters vengan mal, pero la mía vino así.

----------


## Maxvelio

> Las industrial no se como se deterioran con el paso del tiempo, ya que no las uso. La caja es en relieve, muy sobria.
> 
> Aquí te dejo los dorsos de las infinity y de las industrial, como verás el diseño es más sencillo que el de las infinity, que es una baraja excepcional:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazo:



He estado leyendo este hilo y me parece muy interesante. Felicito a Rave por este trabajo que es fabuloso y ayuda mucho a conocer estas barajas "menos conocidas"

Con respecto a la Deck One, hay dos versiones de Theory 11. Las cartas son más o menos iguales en papel y terminación. La diferencia fundamental está en la caja, más "plana" en colores en la primera versión y más texturizada en la segunda para conseguir un aspecto más real a hierro/acero.

----------


## Maxvelio

> *Bicycle Steampunk* 
> 
> Una incorporación  reciente en tiendamagia:  Baraja  Bicycle Steampunk - USPCC Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en  Tienda Magia
> Precio 5.49€
> 
> Lo primero que llama la  atención es su estuche: en relieve y con un color bronce desgastado. La  verdad es que los chicos de theory11 cada vez hacen cosas más  interesantes.
> 
> El precinto es color oro, que hace juego con el estuche.
> 
> ...


Esta baraja es sencillamente preciosa. Sólo una aclaración. Notaréis que  hay una diferencia de color entre la baraja de estas fotos y la baraja  del enlace de tiendamagia. Esto es sólo porque hay dos versiones de esta  baraja. Fue inicialmente creada por Theory11 en una edición con la caja  en relieve (la de las fotos). Después, la USPC empezó a verder una  edición en caja sin relieve (por eso se ven los colores un poco más  apagados. Quizás alguien que tenga ambas puede confirmar si hay  diferencias entre las cartas o son en realidad la misma baraja pero con  dos cajas diferentes. Aquí teneis un scan con las dos cajas:


Steampunk.jpg


Esto ya ocurrió con la baraja Guardians, también de Theory 11. En aquel caso, las cajas eran diferentes en la parte trasera. Aquí están las dos versiones (si pincháis en la foto creo que se verán más grandes):


Guardians T11.JPG
 La de Theory11
 
Guardians USPC.jpg
 La de USPC
(http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...11-p-3171.html)

----------


## rave

magnífico apunte de Maxvelio. Anímate y háblanos de alguna baraja más exclusiva.

----------


## Tirizia

Joe, cada vez que me meto al foro, lo primero que busco este post, en serio me encanta. No tengo nada que aportar, sólo leo. Pero escribo para volveros a felicitar por el trabajo.
Un saludo!

----------


## rave

Gracias Tirizia

Voy a hablar de otra bajara, se trata de unas piatnik, en concreto de modelo classic:



En principio parece una bajara normal, pero resulta que muchos magos de prestigio usan estas cartas. ¿Cual será el motivo?

La caja es bastante normal, de cartón fino. Dentro encontramos la baraja con celofán.

El tamaño es bridge, con las consiguientes ventajas para manos más pequeñas. El dorso es bastante tradicional y está bien centrado.

las caras son específicas de esta marca, pero similares a otras marcas. Se incluyen 3 comodines.

Tienen un buen corte, sin defectos. La baraja es de tipo plastic coated, es decir, se parece a las Fournier. Son más finas que las fournier y muy flexibles, empalmes y dobles salen con facilidad. 
Si le sumamos el tamaño bridge da como resultado un perfecto aliado para juegos de magia. Además es muy económica.

Eso es todo amigos.

----------


## goldenart

Yo nunca he visto unas Piatnik pero Tommy Wonder y Lenart Green entre otros las han usado en sus números. La verdad es que soy un amante de las barajas de diseño tipo theory o ellusionist, si tuviera añgo más de dinero, las tomaba todas ^^!.

----------


## Iban

Sobre las Piatnik, si han sido ""relativamente" usadas, ha sido por magos del centro y norte de Europa. Los americanos tienen sus Bycicle, nosotros tenemos las Fournier, los anglo-germanos (y franceses también), las Piatnik. Y hay otra razón más: hay mucho material especial para estas cartas, realizado directamente por el fabricante (lo que hace que sea así una marca más atractiva para los magos).

Más cosas: la mayoría de los modelos de Piatnik vienen en dos opciones: con dos y con cuatro índices (aunque nosotros estemos acostumbrados a los dos índices, en Francia, Alemania y otros países, lo normal son cuatro).

Y sobre el tamaño, hay Piatnik tanto en tamaño bridge como en tamaño poker. Están más difundidas las de tamaño bridge (típico en UK y Francia), pero existen también en tamaño poker.

----------


## rave

excelente apunte. Este hilo está tomando buen rumbo.

----------


## goldenart

Ah claro, como dices Iban, a mí me parecieron muy parecidas a las Fournier. Realmente he probado las Fournier, me gustan un montón, pero al haber empezado con Bicycle ya no cambio, además nunca he podido hacer un abanico con una Fournier. 

Este tipo de acabados creo que ganan en algunos puntos, sobretodo en DLs, que sinceramente es lo mejor que he visto con una Fournier, salen perfectos, pero en otras cosas como abanicos pues pierden, pero ya ves, tampoco mucho.

Por cierto, hay un tema interesante que podríamos tratar aquí, y es la baraja Phoenix. En teoría dicha baraja fue creada más pensada para magos. Se argumentaba que la Bicycle era una baraja de Poker que usaban los magos, pero que Phoenix había sido creada pensando en magos, pero también puede ser usada en Poker. Yo he tenido barajas Phoenix en mis manos, y he visto a magos usarlas. ¿Qué diferencias veis en una Phoenix? A parte de su bonito diseño y las cartas añadidas con las que vienen.

----------


## rave

Cuando llegue a casa intentaré ver las diferencias entre la Phoenix y las rider. En magic café la gente está contenta con las Phoenix. 

Las que me gustaría ver son las Phoenix extra finas: Baraja de Cartas Extra Finas - Phoenix Double-Decker Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## goldenart

Con la Double Decker se realizan juegos espectaculares, predicciones alucinantes, muy despistantes. Lo que tienen es que son super finas, y con poco que las toques ya se doblan como un flan, la verdad es que se nota mucho que son muy delgadas, pero los profanos no aprecian esos detalles por norma general.

----------


## b12jose

Yo tengo y uso Phoenix, siempre que puedo ... deje de usar las Bycicle ya que al segundo día (no estoy exagerando) tenía la baraja combada... 

No se, puede ser un caso particular de donde vivo, mis manos o cualquier cosa... pero ese es el principal motivo por el que deje de usar Bycicle, además el diseño es más bonito.

----------


## Maxvelio

> Yo tengo y uso Phoenix, siempre que puedo ... deje de usar las Bycicle ya que al segundo día (no estoy exagerando) tenía la baraja combada... 
> 
> No se, puede ser un caso particular de donde vivo, mis manos o cualquier cosa... pero ese es el principal motivo por el que deje de usar Bycicle, además el diseño es más bonito.


b12jose, has notado si eso te pasa con todas las bicycle o sólo con las "nuevas" (las "standard"). He oído hablar a muchos manipuladores al respecto de la diferencia de calidad que existe entre las "antiguas" Rider Back y las nuevas standar. ¿Has probado con otras barajas de USPCC? (Tally-Ho, Aviator, ...). Yo no soy un experto en "stocks" pero podemos intentar encontrarle explicación a lo de que se "comben".

----------


## Maxvelio

> magnífico apunte de Maxvelio. Anímate y háblanos de alguna baraja más exclusiva.


Muchas gracias, Rave.

Ya que me animas, y por si os interesa, he publicado en mi web un artículo con fotos de unas de las barajas más elegantes y artísticas que han pasado por mis manos. Se trata de las barajas Primavera y Seronda de la serie Seasons.

Podéis ampliar información en www.maxplayingcards.com pero os dejo una foto para que vayáis abriendo boca...

----------


## Iban

Hombre, como análisis, un poco escasito, ¿no? ;-)

----------


## Maxvelio

> Hombre, como análisis, un poco escasito, ¿no? ;-)


Tienes razón.. Lo siento... aunque no pretendía analizarla, sólo hablar de su existencia. No he visto las cartas, y por tanto no puedo juzgarlas. De hecho, de eso sabéis vosotros mucho más que yo.

----------


## AN TWAN

Últimamente me ha dado por las Phoenix y la verdad me van muy bien, al tacto se me parecen más a las Tally que a las Bicicletas pero nada especialmente reseñable y esos ases de gran tamaño ideales para miopes hacen que los efectos con Ases se vean mejor. Una preguntita b12jose: tengo cinco barajas Proenix normales rojas , dos normales azules  una de forzaje  y una stripper. Y solo en la stripper me vienen los ases pequeños además de los grandes, pensaba que en las standards tambien venían pero de las que tengo ninguna los trae ¿te han venido en alguna?
 Enhorabuena por el post, ¡vaya curro¡ y por cierto creía que era yo que tenía la maldición del combamiento, pero veo que somos más, de verdad que no se que marca comprar....
Un saludo

----------


## Iban

En todas las Phoenix que yo tengo, vienen los dos juegos de ases. Si en las tuyas sólo hay cuatro ases, y un comodín, ¿qué otras tres cartas tienes hasta llegar a 56?

----------


## AN TWAN

En las que tengo solo vienen las 52 cartas normales con los ases grandes, dos comodines y una de cara blanca. Sólo en la stripper que me regaló mi mujer vienen los ases duplicados... una pena porque estaba pensando una rutinilla con ases grandes y pequeños. Pero bueno a la carta de cara blanca también le estoy sacando partido,  ya que tengo cinco de las cinco barajas normales. Hace poco compré dos más y aún están sin abrir, lo mismo me llevo una sorpresa. Por lo que veo esto es pura lotería, por cierto  últimamente viendo videos veo comodines a color en las bicycle standards y de las cinco o seis barajas que compré todas vienen con los comodines de toda la vida en blanco y negro y uno con las letras de la garantía...por cierto vaya caja fea con la publicidad esa y poco prácticas....

----------


## Iban

Se me hace extraño lo que dices, porque la descripción de la baraja, por el propio fabricante, es la siguiente:

- the Ace of Spades is pretty close to the Bicycle Ace of Spades 
- all other Aces are specially designed for better visibility. Fine details make them beautiful for close-up performances also, these fine details blur out on distance and will get invisible on stage. 
- the common used (old) Aces are also included in the deck so if you cannot get warm with the new idea of large aces, use the old ones! 

Por cierto, y para el resto: tanto dorsos como caras son TODAS o-W. ;-)

----------


## goldenart

> o-W. ;-)


Hasta hoy no acabo de entender bien qué significa que sean O-W. ¿Podrías explicar esto Iban para entenderlo mejor?

----------


## Iban

¿One way?

Te va MP.

----------


## goldenart

Gracias Iban, problema resuelto, fue cuestión de terminología, o de traducción, gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos.

----------


## rave

Las últimas vienen con dos comodine, carta de dorso blanco y una carta para poker-bingo. Confirmado por el autor en magic café.

----------


## rave

Voy a hablar de una baraja que creo que no se vende en España todavía, Una *bicycle Monarchs*. En la sección de venta tengo una a la venta.

Empecemos por el estuche:



Es de color negro y la tinta de color oro. Creo que es una tinta metálica aunque no estoy seguro. El estuche es en relieve. Parece un pequeño mueble antiguo. Sin duda es uno de los mejores estuches de mi colección. El precinto es rojo oscuro y tiene el dibujo de una corona.

Aquí tenemos una foto del as de picas:



Muy elegante, en el interior vemos la misma corona que en el precinto. Unos tonos suaves.

Fotos de los comodines y el dorso, que es de color azul oscuro.


Las figuras:



En cuanto a la calidad lo que nos tiene acostumbrado theory, la más alta en bicycle, papel grueso, deslizan perfectamente y los dorsos bien centrados.

Conclusión: una baraja imprescindible en tu colección

----------


## b12jose

AN TWAN e Iban, antes si es cierto que venían los dos juegos de ases, de hecho yo en casa tengo algunos guardados... Ahora han cambiado eso y te vienen los 4 ases grandes, dos comodines (antes era sólo uno) y una carta de cara blanca... No se cuando lo cambiarían, pero ahora vienen 'asín'

----------


## Iban

La verdad es que los tres ases pequeños no tenían ninguna razón de ser (salvo la de hacer tasnformaciones de unos a otros). Así que bien quitados están. Y se podían ahorrar la carta promocional y meter un tercer comodín (como en las Fournier). Eso sí que sería un puntazo.

----------


## Mr Poza

Para mi los ases grandes son un truño... Me gustan más los pequeños, pero es opinión personal.
Lo de la "carta de publicidad", no es una carta de publicidad como tal. Es una carta bingo en la que vienen las mnemónicas de Tamariz y de Aronson.

----------


## Iban

> Lo de la "carta de publicidad", no es una carta de publicidad como tal. Es una carta bingo en la que vienen las mnemónicas de Tamariz y de Aronson.


Vaya idea más genial... Como ir a la guerra con el manual del fusil en el bolsillo... Señor, en qué estará pensando esta gente... :-)

----------


## rave

podéis ver las cartas de bingo aquí:

Poker Bingo

cada vez que le deis a refrescar genera una carta nueva.

----------


## Iban

Ahora sí que ya flipo (y eso que lo de Tamariz y Aronson ya me parecía una majadería). ¿Para jugar al bingo con cartas de poker? A estos tíos se les ha ido la cabeza, menuda estupidez.

Cuánto me alegro de haber comprado un montón de Phoenix cuando las sacaron al principio.

Pero... ¿para qué demonios va a querer nadie jugar al bingo con una baraja? Dios bendito, harían mejor en usar la carta 55 para regalar un descuento en la charcutería de la esquina...

----------


## goldenart

Pues sí, esa carta podría ser algo muchísimo más útil. ¿No se supone que la Phoenix está pensada para magos? Pues si es así esa carta podría ser... un millón de cosas diferentes. 

¿No os parece que Phoenix en azul se ve diferente que en rojo? A mí me gusta más, de todas formas es lo mismo, pero es la sensación que me da.

----------


## Iban

> ¿No os parece que Phoenix en azul se ve diferente que en rojo? A mí me gusta más, de todas formas es lo mismo, pero es la sensación que me da.


Creo que hay una razón para ello. Los dorsos de las Phoenix tienen mucho dibujo en blanco, y de línea gruesa. Y eso, con un fondo rojo, hace que la impresión sea de un color más... deslavado. ¿Puede ser?

Por cierto, ¿a nadie le ha extrañado eso que he dicho de que son de caras asimétricas?

----------


## b12jose

> Por cierto, ¿a nadie le ha extrañado eso que he dicho de que son de caras asimétricas?


Pues a mi si que me ha resultado extraño... pero me pillas en la oficina y sin ninguna baraja a mano (antes llevaba mil encima siempre...) Cuando llegue a casa lo mirare, el dorso si que lo conocía... pero las caras... 

Intentaré sacar un rato y estudiar un poco las caras de las cartas... que el Diablo me tiene absorbio!!!

----------


## Iban

Una vez que sabes que las caras son asimétricas, sólo hay un lugar donde mirar, así que te costará poco esfuerzo encontrarlo.

----------


## Moss

> Por cierto, ¿a nadie le ha extrañado eso que he dicho de que las Phoenix son de caras asimétricas?


¿Podrías poner unas fotillos?. Me interesa eso.

----------


## Iban

Jajajaj... En las fotos no se va a apreciar: distancia índice <-> small pip. Es prácticamente imperceptible. Pero si coges una carta y miras ambos extremos, vas a tener una "sensación", que en un lado está más cerca que en el otro. La sensación es correcta, lo están. Mínimamente, pero lo están. Y a propósito.

----------


## Moss

Very interesting... Ya tenía yo ganas de probrar las Phoenix esas.

----------


## Maxvelio

> Ahora sí que ya flipo (y eso que lo de Tamariz y Aronson ya me parecía una majadería). ¿Para jugar al bingo con cartas de poker? A estos tíos se les ha ido la cabeza, menuda estupidez.
> 
> Cuánto me alegro de haber comprado un montón de Phoenix cuando las sacaron al principio.
> 
> Pero... ¿para qué demonios va a querer nadie jugar al bingo con una baraja? Dios bendito, harían mejor en usar la carta 55 para regalar un descuento en la charcutería de la esquina...



Esto me recuerda que hay unas Barajas bicycle Sudoku (es una serie muy numerosa aunque yo solo tengo dos o tres) en las que cada carta es un Sudoku por un lado y su solución por el otro....

----------


## Maxvelio

......

----------


## rave

Ahora para cambiar un poco os voy a hablar de una curiosidad:

*Baraja Bee distribuida por Connell Bros.*

Durante el año 2003 y 2004 la U.S. Playing card creó una serie de barajas Bee especiales para el mercado Asiático. Estas barajas eran las Bee de toda la vida pero con ligeros cambios en la caja, además de incluir un sello de garantía en la caja.
El motivo era diferenciar las barajas Bee falsas (que tan extendidas están en Asia y se pueden comprar el algunos establecimientos de España a bajo precio) de las verdaderas.

Aquí os dejo una foto de una baraja Bee autentica con el sello:



En el sello se puede leer la leyenda: Bee® -- Insist on the Original Genuine Bee -- Distributed by Connell Bros. Co. Ltd., Made in USA.

Connell Bros es la distribuidora autorizada de productos U.S. Playing card para el mercado asiático.

Pero de poco sirvió, ya que al poco tiempo empezaron a proliferar copias de estas Bee, copiando el sello, la caja etc. 
Obviamente las cartas del interior son una copia pobre. Intentan imitar el acabado del papel, con un papel parecido. Y están barnizadas, pero quedan lejos de las Bee. El barniz es fácilmente identificable, ya que es muy grueso y brilla mucho, además los abanicos no salen con facilidad, al contrario que las Bee originales. Además se deterioran rápidamente.

Aún así se consideran de las mejores copias.

Al final había más copias en el mercado que originales, con lo cual el sello Connell Bros se identificó con barajas falsas y de baja calidad. De hecho en este foro hay un hilo que habla de ellas como falsas: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/bara...-falsas-10796/

Incluso hay webs que hablan sobre estas copias connell bros y desconocen que hay verdaderas, ejemplo: The Devil's Picturebook |

La forma de identificarlas es abrir y comparar las cartas, las diferencias son claras.

Otra forma es ver el estuche, su diseño y pegado. En la imagen pongo unas Connell Bros falsas (caja roja) y unas verdaderas (caja azul):



Encontrar unas Bee Connell Bros originales sin abrir es muy dificil hoy en día.

Espero que os haya gustado. Si alguien sabe algo más de esta interesante baraja será bienvenido.

----------


## Prendes

Pues yo tengo un par de paquetes de esas bee y no tengo claro si son verdaderas o falsas jajja

----------


## rave

Si las has abierto sabrás si son falsas o no, ya que la diferencia es muy grande.

Si las tienes si abrir, mira la parte de abajo de la baraja. Si está cerrado una solapa sobre otra con pegamento son verdaderas. Las falsas tienen una solapa doble, es parecido a por donde se sacan las cartas.

Si te costaron menos de 2€ seguramente sean falsas, si los compraste en un chino o juguetería posiblemente también.

Si me haces una foto de esa parte te digo si son verdades o falsas.

----------


## Prendes

Tengo un par de ellas abiertas y otro par cerradas. La parte de abajo esta pegada, se supone que es buena.
Al abrir estas, no son calidad chino, pero no me parece que sean especialmente buenas, y se supone que las bee lo son jaja
Asi que si son Bee, no me gustan las bee jaja

De todas formas las compre para manipulacion, y para eso me sirven perfectamente.

----------


## rave

El Stock bee junto con el aristocrat se supone que es el mejor que tienen uspc. El bee es algo más fino y más resistente.

----------


## Maxvelio

.....

----------


## Maxvelio

.....

----------


## rave

Voy a escribir sobre una de las mejores barajas que han pasado por mis manos:

*Dan and Dave Vintage Plaid*

Esta baraja está disponible en dos dorsos: Arizona Red y en California Blue. Cada una con su caja específica.

Os pongo una foto de la caja Arizona red y los dorsos arizona red:



Lo primero que llama la atención de esta baraja es su estuche, minimalista  y sobrio. El estuche es en relieve, imitando a piel. Si duda uno de los mejores estuches. En verde oscuro el arizona y en crema el california.

Foto de las cajas:




El diseño de los dorsos es excelente, sin borde, lo que hace que las florituras sean atractivas.


Detalle del dorso arizona red:



Las caras tienen un diseño cuidado, lo mas llamativo es el color del papel, que no es blanco, es ligeramente crema.

Detalle:



En cuanto a la calidad excelente. Nada más abrir el paquete las cartas cobran vida y quieren escaparse, resbalan muy bien, los abanicos salen perfectos.

Conclusión: Una baraja sobresaliente. Después de probar esta baraja las bicycle rider back que uso para comparar dan un poco de pena.

----------


## Annibal

Hola buenas, veo que en esta sección del foro tenéis un buen control sobre las barajas, por eso quiero escribir aquí una duda que tengo.

Llevo algunos años haciendo juegos y algunas florituras, como el werm, barajeo americano con el puente, cortes con una mano, y mezclas falsas, pero ahora quiero aprender mas florituras complicadas para introducirlas en mis rutinas o en algunos juegos que estoy "diseñando". tengo una duda, me e enamorado de la baraja Arcane blanca y me gustaría comprarla porque pienso que seria mas fácil aprender a hacer florituras, pero se diferencia mucho de una Bicycle?, me refiero para este trabajo

----------


## rave

> Hola buenas, veo que en esta sección del foro tenéis un buen control sobre las barajas, por eso quiero escribir aquí una duda que tengo.
> 
> Llevo algunos años haciendo juegos y algunas florituras, como el werm, barajeo americano con el puente, cortes con una mano, y mezclas falsas, pero ahora quiero aprender mas florituras complicadas para introducirlas en mis rutinas o en algunos juegos que estoy "diseñando". tengo una duda, me e enamorado de la baraja Arcane blanca y me gustaría comprarla porque pienso que seria mas fácil aprender a hacer florituras, pero se diferencia mucho de una Bicycle?, me refiero para este trabajo


Depende la variante de Arcane que quieras. Las Blancas son más gruesas que las negras, y ambas más gruesas que unas rider back. En cuanto al acabado está mejor conseguido el blanco que el negro. 

Al ser un poco más rígidas el deslizamiento es muy bueno y la duración también.

----------


## rave

Pongo una foto de mi arcane blanca y una negra por si alguien no sabe cual es:

----------


## Annibal

Osea para hacer xcm se recomiendan que sean rígidas como al blanca (arcane) o mejor un rider back, es que la gente cada vez me dice una cosa algo diferente y no se por donde voy. Como es eso de que el mismo modelo negro y blanco sean de diferente grosor.

Yo ya tengo un buen control con las barajas y practico bastante, por eso quisiera saber cual se recomienda para hacer buenas florituras

----------


## rave

Son de distinto grosor ya que son distintas barajas.

El diseño es distinto, parecen iguales pero si te fijas en los detalles verás que son totalmente diferentes. A simple vista los Ases de picas son iguales, pero mira la foto y verás que no.

De ahí viene la confusión, parece la misma baraja con color diferente, pero son dos barajas distintas con stock distinto. Podrían haberlas llamado Arcane I y Arcane II sin problema.

----------


## Annibal

Tu que las tienes, cual de las tres, blanca , negra o la rider back recomendarías para XCM, es que no entiendo si cuanto mas rígidas mejor o peor. y si las blancas duran mucho, es que tengo muchas ganas de tenerlas, y seguramente mañana me las pilles pero querría saber si sirven.

Te agradeceria mucho tu respuesta

----------


## rave

Yo es que malabares con las cartas poco. Así que no te puedo decir, solo que las blancas son más rígidas que las negras y estas más que las rider. Tú mismo nos darás las respuesta. 

Si quieres que te confunda más se supone que las "marters edition" son aún más duras que las Arcane blancas, jeje.

----------


## Annibal

y se supone que cuanto mas duras mejor  o peor, es lo único que tengo en duda, haber por mi experiencia, que es casi nula (hago el werm, mezcla amercana con puente, corte con una mano, un par de cortes falsos, algunos abanicos, americana con una mano en proceso y mezcla cobra en proceso tambien (te pongo todo mi curriculum) ) me interesa una carta dura porque si no se doblan en mitad del efecto y se te lían las manos, pero también interesa que tengan flexibilidad para poder ser dobladas.


Siente molestar en este foro que es solo sobre análisis, pero es que es el único acorde de todos el foro puesto que existe la experiencia de conocer las barajas.

----------


## ochodecorazones

En calidad precio creo que deberias comprarte unas tally-ho independientemente de comprarte o no las arcane ya que las tally son mas duras que las bicycle (tambien algo mas caras pero duran mas) pero tampoco tan caras  como las barajas de diseños especiales como las arcane. 

Con el uso es normal que se te estropeen y seria una pena estropear las arcane solo por la practica. Espero serte de ayuda

----------


## Adam

Yo tambien estoy en pañales como Annibal respecto a XCM, solamente he probado las  Tally-ho y  las Artifice, aunque no pueda compararlas con unas Bicycle o con unas  Arcane (personalmente odio las Arcane xD), puedo decir que las Tally-Ho van  de maravilla y duran bastante, y las Artifice son la leche se deslizan  estupendamente y son bastante manejables, casi te hace las florituras la  baraja sola.

----------


## DaarkBro

A ver, para los XCM, por lo que he visto a los grandes utilizan de todo. Pero las que mas utilizan son las Tally Ho, son las que veo que van perfectas para el XCM, ya que son resistentes, deslizan de maravillas, se "pueden" doblar, etc... Van muy bien para el XCM, muy bien.

Pero vamos, es solo para opinar (y recomendar xd)...

Saludos!

----------


## rave

Ahora toca el turno a una obra de arte en forma de baraja:


The expert at the card table

Esta baraja está inspirada  en el libro de S. W. Erdnase "Expert at the Card Table". 

Empecemos por la caja:

Está impresa en color verde igual que el del libro original de 1902. La tinta dorada con la layenda "Expert at the Card Table" es metálica. El estuche es bastante minimalista, pues solo pone la leyenda en la parte frontal de la caja y en los laterales, imitando al libro original. El la solapa vemos las iniciales SWE. Todo un acierto.
El cartón de la caja no es liso, recuerda al tacto bicycle pero más acentuado.

Unas fotos ilustrativas el estuche:

 

Ahora vamos a ver las cartas. Están impresas en papel aristocrat de calidad casino, que es de los mejores de uspc. Para las caras se ha utilizado el diseño Bee diamond y se han personalizado 3 cartas: El as de picas y los dos comodines, además incluye dos cartas extras con información a imitación del libro en el que se inspira la baraja. Los dorsos son con el patrón bee de color verde, pero con borde blanco.



En cuanto al tacto de las cartas es excelente, las cartas deslizan a la perfección, los abanicos salen solos.

Es una baraja de edición limitada. Cuando salió recibió muy buenas críticas, por su magnífico diseño y su calidad, que hicieron que esta baraja se agotara rápidamente, a día de hoy es una baraja de coleccionista muy cotizada, se paga por encima de $50 si está precintada.

Saludos.

----------


## lalogmagic

Reve, no seas ingrato con los que te leemos y regalanos una foto del dorso porfavor.

----------


## rave

Os subo una foto del lateral del estuche y de los dorsos.

----------


## Annibal

Bueno, solo decir que ya tengo mis Arcane, y estoy encantado con ellas, hasta que no las tienes en la mano no aprecias el buen gusto y el acabado que tiene, tanto leer de ellas y al verlas es como ver otras. Destacar el rojo borgoña que llevan, los abanicos solos, y ahora mismo aunque la intento tener ordenada decir que se resbala mucho, de tanto apurar mi bicycle al final se nota.

Como ya hay varios rewies  de esta baraja solo pondré algunas imágenes pero como orgullo personal.
/Users/joseluis/Desktop/ellusionist arcane/arcane fondo bueno.jpg /Users/joseluis/Desktop/ellusionist arcane/IMG-20120601-00233.jpg

----------


## Adam

Para subir fotos a cualquier web utiliza webs como tinypic o mejor todavia imgur, al subirlas copias la direccion donde pone Direct Link y las posteas en medio de [img][/img].

Ejemplo: [img]"Link directo de la imagen"[/img]

----------


## Iban

Cuando escribís un mensaje, tenéis un icono para adjuntar imágenes; no necestáis utilizar herramientas externas al foro.

----------


## Annibal

Iban, ese cono me aparece para lo del links, , pero muchas gracias a los dos cuando tenga algo de tiempo las subiré haciendo alguna que otra figurilla apra animar las vista de la baraja  :117:  Aun lo sigo teniendo ordenada, me da cosica barajar, pero debo de hacerlo cuanto antes

----------


## Iban

Mira a ver si tienes esto:

Subir imagenes.JPG

----------


## Annibal

Para la url
Pero ya he aprendido asi

----------


## Iban

Debe de ser un problema de tu explorador de internet, porque te debería de salir esto:

Imagen.JPG

----------


## rave

Ahora os voy a hablar brevemente de la baraja: *Vaudeville* 

Esta baraja a tenido gran éxito y se ha agotado rapidamente, por suerte podemos comprar esta baraja en Tienda Magia, al magnífico precio de 6.99: Baraja Vaudeville -The Blue Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Apenas he estado 10 minutos con esta baraja, pero puedo decir que es excelente. Por fin un diseño diferente, mágico. Los colores perfectos, unos dorsos que recuerdan otra época en que la magia era algo oscuro y misterioso, conocida por unos pocos.

Las caras son de nuevo diseño, con aspecto envejecido, cada rey representa un mago: Houdini, Thurston, Carter, y Alexander

Todo mago debería tener esta baraja, al menos como curiosidad. Por su temática se puede integrar en rutinas de juegos misteriosos, con predicciones o adivinaciones imposibles.

Os dejo una foto de mi mazo sin abrir y unas fotos promocionales.

(hacer click para ver en grande)

the-blue-crown-the-vaudeville-deck.jpg


p_o_vdeck_08_enl.jpg974.jpg975.jpg


saludos

----------


## rave

Se aceptan peticiones, ¿Cual es la próxima baraja que vais a adquirir?

----------


## b12jose

Annibal estás usando Google-Chrome o Chromium, si es así es bastante probable que no te salga el diálogo que comenta Iban, si puedes usar Firefox seguro que sale...

Saludos

----------


## Iban

Malditos informaticuchos...

----------


## b12jose

¬¬secrets

----------


## Annibal

safari

----------


## Iban

Como el Rey.

----------


## b12jose

Pufff, gracias a dios hace años que no uso OSX ni derivados... así que no podré ayudarte mucho entonces... pero seguramente sea por el tema del navegador, si tienes a mano un firefox podrías usarlo y ver si es eso :P

----------


## rave

Bueno, esto está algo parado.

Os voy a hablar brevemente de la: *Bicycle Tattoo*

Esta baraja la podéis adquirir por 10€ en tienda magia: Baraja Bicycle - Tattoo Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia


Existen 2 versiones de esta baraja, la versión 2 usa el papel en acabado magic e incluye una carta gaff. Yo os voy hablar de la V2.


Lo que más llama la atención de esta baraja y el estuche es su color, no he visto otra baraja en papel bicycle con estos colores tan vivos, según el diseñador se han usado 6 colores para el diseño.

Cada palo tiene un color diferente, lo cual es muy atractivo para ciertos juegos, ya que pasas de dos colores de la baraja de toda la vida a 4. Podéis ver la foto adjunta al post (la foto no es mía, es prestada)

La baraja es de color negro, que acentúa los colores, un acierto. Los dorsos son simétricos.

Incluye dos útiles cartas gaff, una de d**** número (parcialmente tapada en la imagen) y otra con un código QR o bidi, al usar el teléfono móvil se abrirá una imagen con una predicción, una idea estupenda, sobre todo al hacer juegos a los jóvenes.

Sin duda un magnífica baraja que ofrece más que otras personalizadas. 

Saludos.

Hacer click para agrandar la imagen:

Bicycle Tattoo.jpg

----------


## goldenart

A mí este tipo de barajas como la Tatoo no me gustan, soy más de clásicos, nunca haría un juego con una de esas barajas. Hay barajas de diseño que son bonitas y las uso para darle un toque más especial a los juegos, pero el resto ya sería solo colección.

----------


## rave

> A mí este tipo de barajas como la Tatoo no me gustan, soy más de clásicos, nunca haría un juego con una de esas barajas. Hay barajas de diseño que son bonitas y las uso para darle un toque más especial a los juegos, pero el resto ya sería solo colección.



Estas cosas son personales, lo que está claro es que llaman mucho la atención. 

Además lo del código QR me pareció una idea muy buena. Claro que siempre puedes hacer unas cartas personalizadas con códigos QR con predicciones, nombres, etc

----------


## goldenart

Solo te queda hacer un análisis de las famosas Jerry's Nugget, pero eso va a ser difícil. Siempre he querido saber por qué tanto hablar con las Jerry Nugget, a mí me encantan sus dorsos, pero cómo serán al tacto no sé.

----------


## Iban

> Bueno, parece que no hay demasiados comentarios.
> 
> Voy a hablar de la siguiente baraja que podéis encontrar en tiendamagia:
> 
> Baraja Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
> 
> *La Baraja Crown*
> 
> El estuche es en relieve, de aspecto sobrio y elegante. No tiene el típico precinto de bicycle.
> ...


Por ampliar esto. Todavía las he usado poco, pero tienne pinta de que se "aplastilinan" con bastante facilidad, ya veremos. Y, por otro lado, irregular en las faro: muy bien de dorsos, bastante mal de caras.

----------


## rave

Iban es posible que sea del sudor? ahora que hace más calor, aunque me lave las manos siempre se ensucian más las barajas y se "aplastilinan" como dices, hoy estaba con unas bee y creo que las voy a meter en la lavadora, casi son un bloque

----------


## rave

> Solo te queda hacer un análisis de las famosas Jerry's Nugget, pero eso va a ser difícil. Siempre he querido saber por qué tanto hablar con las Jerry Nugget, a mí me encantan sus dorsos, pero cómo serán al tacto no sé.


Buff, abrir una baraja de 15€ no es problema, pero abrir una de 300 me da respeto... Una vez abiertas el valor ronda los 70€

----------


## Iban

rave, no, mis manos sudan cero. :-)

----------


## Adam

> Solo te queda hacer un análisis de las famosas Jerry's Nugget, pero eso va a ser difícil. Siempre he querido saber por qué tanto hablar con las Jerry Nugget, a mí me encantan sus dorsos, pero cómo serán al tacto no sé.


 Le queda por hacer todavia un análisis de alguna versión de las Smoke and Mirrors o de las Artifice.  :V

----------


## rave

ya es tarde, mañana hablaré de las artifice, una baraja estupenda. Mientras os dejo una foto.

(click para agrandar)

.DSC02462.jpg

----------


## goldenart

Veo que de fondo aparecen una Jerry Nugget. ¿Son unas Reprint o son otra versión?

----------


## Ignacio H

UNa cosilla: Ahora que leo lo del "aplastilinamiento"...No os pasa a vosotros también (a los que la usen) con las Fournier? Qué haceis en esos casos?

----------


## lalogmagic

> UNa cosilla: Ahora que leo lo del "aplastilinamiento"...No os pasa a vosotros también (a los que la usen) con las Fournier? Qué haceis en esos casos?


Antes de que sigan con más y más barajas, cuentenme a que se refieren con eso de "Aplastilinamiento" porque no tengo ni idea que quieren decir con ello.

----------


## Iban

Que se quedan como si estuvieran impregnadas de cera. Y no, no son mis manos; un ejemplo: les pasa a las Magic Castle rojas, pero no a las azules.

----------


## rave

Esta semana voy a estar ocupado y no voy a tener tiempo de actualizar el hilo, solo quería deciros que tiendamagia tiene disponible la baraja *BLADES "Blood Metal" Collector's Edition*, enlace: Baraja Espadas de Metal Sangriento Ed. Limitada - Handlordz Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

una baraja para coleccionista que está agotada. *¡Solo para sibaritas!
*
(click para agrandar)
G-Baraja-Espadas-Metal-Sangriento.jpg

----------


## rave

*Bicycle Euchre*

Entre las barajas que fabrica Bicycle encontramos barajas de varios juegos. Uno de ellos es el Euchre.

Estas barajas suelen ser muy baratas, la caja es de diseño simple y no tiene celofán protector. Dentro encontramos una baraja especial para jugar a este juego y unas cartas extras con las instrucciones en inglés.

Trae 9 cartas por palo: A 6 7 8 9 10 J Q K
Además de unas cartas sin los índices en las esquinas, que es realmente interesante para algunos juegos de magia.

Pros: Precio, calidad bicycle, interesante para algunas juegos de magia, la baraja en sí es un juego.
Contra: Las instrucciones del juego vienen en inglés



Os adjunto una foto que hice hace tiempo. (click para ver más grande)

bicycle-euchre-blue.jpg

Saludos!

----------


## rave

Otra pequeña reseña: *Bicycle 125 aniversario*

Para celebrar los 125 años en el mercado, Bicycle edita estas dos barajas conmemorativas, una en color rojo y otra en color azul.

Estuche:

Las cajas vienen impresas en una bonita tinta metálica que refleja la luz. El diseño de las cajas es totalmente nuevo, con un gran as de picas en el  envés y el dorso de las cartas en el revés. 
Un diseño depurado, sin duda mucho mejor que la caja de las bicycle estandard. 
El precinto de la caja también es específico de esta baraja.

Cartas:

Nos encontramos con las tradicionales 52 cartas + 2 comodines distintos.
La mayor diferencia en las caras de esta baraja está en los indices, que tienen la leyenda 1885-2010. Además de un bonito As de picas.
El dorso es nuevo, tiene cierta inspiración en el fan back de tally-ho

Calidad:

La calidad de la caja esta fuera de toda duda, no así las cartas. La primera impresión es de una calidad parecida a las bicycle estandard, pero por alguna razón los abanicos no salen tan bien. No se como responden con el tiempo, pero los comentarios de esta baraja en cuanto a calidad del papel son negativos..

Conclusión:

Una baraja que no debe faltar en cualquier colección, sobre todo por la caja y los dorsos.
Precio: 4.99, enlace: Aniversario Nro. 125 de la Baraja Bicycle - 6 barajas surtidas Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia


Imágenes, click para agrandar:


4f799a28af2cf5.90815822.jpgbicycle-125-aniversario-azul.jpg4f799a2c8c4739.77750643.jpg

----------


## Iban

Será impresión mía, pero la calidad de las 125 aniversario me resulta muy superior a las standard.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

> Será impresión mía, pero la calidad de las 125 aniversario me resulta muy superior a las standard.


Pues yo, personalmente tengo dos barajas 125 aniversario, y no me gustan. :( No se el porqué, pero personalmente, prefiero las Rider Back.

Atte:
Magic José Luis

----------


## rave

Yo no las uso, solo las abrí para la foto y examinarlas un poco. 

En varios foros extranjeros los usuarios no están contentos con esta baraja. Es posible que al ser una baraja de gran tirada algunos lotes de papel sean distintos.

Aún así el diseño de la baraja es un gran acierto. Mantiene el espirito rider back sin ser un refrito.

----------


## Adam

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar si alguien ha probado la baraja Bicycle Vintage safety back porque estoy por pedirme un par, el diseño me encanta incluso mas que las rider pero no se si el tacto y el grosor es el mismo.

----------


## rave

Las safety es la baraja nº 3 de 9 de la serie vintage de bicycle.  Es el dorso que se usó entre los años 1892 a 1943. 

La calidad se supone que es igual que la rider back y superior a la estandard, aunque no he tenido ocasión de comprobarlo.

----------


## rave

repetido, borrar.

----------


## rave

Vamos subiendo el nivel. Os traigo una primicia mundial, una baraja exclusiva que nada más salir se agotó en 5 días y no se puede comprar:

*Ace Fulton's Casino

*Una baraja creada por Brad Fulton, un guiño a las famosas Jerry's Nugget, según su autor:

"Estos naipes se inspiran en lo que una vez se ofreció a los visitantes del casino Ace Fulton en Las Vegas. 
Con reminiscencias de antiguos juegos de cartas de casino como las Jerry's Nugget. 
La baraja Ace Fulton’s Casino combina  ese estilo retro  con acabado y papel actual. 
 Los detalles han sido cuidados al máximo, incluyendo algunas "medidas de seguridad". 
 No vamos a desvelar ninguna para que usted las descubra."

*Ahora vamos al diseño

*Caja. Se ofrece en dos colores, que se denominan  Tobacco Brown y  Sunset Orange.

Foto ilustrativa:

IMAG0660.jpg

La caja es minimalista, en cartón sin barniz, que le dan un aire retro. 

La cara y dorso están decoradas con el logotipo del casino en relieve.

los laterales con la dirección del casino en las Vegas y la empresa distribuidora.

En la parte inferior encontramos la leyenda "Cambric 37", que es el tipo de acabo de las cartas.

Me parece un "look" totalmente acertado y atrayente, no tiene colores llamativos, sin embargo es una baraja que llama la atención rápidamente.

IMAG0661.jpg


*Las cartas*

He abierto la baraja de color Sunset Orange. Lo primero que vemos son los maravillosos dorsos color naranja, con el estilizado logotipo:

IMAG0664.jpg

Las caras son personalizadas, el papel no es totalmente blanco, es de un color crema oscuro, que le otorgan un aire retro.
Los índices son más pequeños que los estandar, me gustan mucho.

En la siguiente imagen podéis ver los comodines personalizados, cartas extras y el peculiar diseño de las cartas:

IMAG0665.jpg

En cuanto al manejo apenas os puedo decir mucho. Me da la sensación de que resbalan un poco menos que las rider back, el grosor de papel es similar. 
Eso sí, los abanicos salen a la perfección, más adelante os pondré más impresiones, pues estas barajas van a formar parte de mi día a día.

*Conclusión:

*Probablemente una de las mejores barajas que han pasado por mis manos, un diseño espectacular y cuidado en una baraja de calidad.

Por el lado negativo es el número de barajas, solo se han fabricado 2500 de cada color y están agotadas, solo unos elegidos podrán disfrutar de esta magnífica baraja.

Saludos a todos!


Fotos extra:

----------


## rave

Ahora os voy a hablar de otra baraja interesante, la *baraja NOC*

Este baraja parte de la sencillez para el diseño de la baraja, empezando por la caja:

IMAG0667.jpg

IMAG0668.jpg

Como vemos es bastante simple, nada de leyendas en los laterales, unicamente en la parte frontal. El color de la caja nos indica el color de las cartas que guarda.

La caja viene en celofán sin precinto. 

Ahora vamos a ver las cartas. 

Lo primero que nos llama la atención es el dorso, es de color sólido, sin ningún tipo de dibujo. Independientemente del color el borde siempre es blanco.

A pesar de su sencillez es bastante interesante, ya que no es habitual este tipo de dorsos. 

Foto ilustrativa:

IMAG0670.jpg

En las caras nos encontramos la bicycle de siempre, a excepción de As de picas, que es específico, y los comodines, que también han sido diseñados para la ocasión. 

Como vemos en la foto el diseño del As y los comodines sigue la norma de la sencillez. Que los dos comodines sean iguales es una ventaja para ciertos juegos.

IMAG0669.jpg

En cuanto a la calidad es igual que las rider back, buen deslizamiento y papel con el grosor adecuado.

Conclusión: Una baraja que sorprende por su sencillez y minimalismo. 100x100 recomendada.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Me encanta la noc. Le veo muchísimas posibilidades.

Gracias por los análisis rave.

----------


## rave

A mi también me gustan mucho, una de las cosas que se me ocurrió fue usarlas conjuntamente con las rider back. ¡ El doros se vuelve totalmente sólido !

----------


## Iban

> Me encanta la noc. Le veo muchísimas posibilidades.
> 
> Gracias por los análisis rave.


Iba a decir exactamente lo mismo. No sé de dónde habrán salido, pero me parece la baraja ideal para convertirla en "marca personal".

----------


## rave

Pues de donde van a salir, de la chistera. Que preguntas tenéis.

----------


## GermánK

512cHqoj5QL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Compré esta "baraja" plástica de Bycicle para poder hacer juegos en  cualquier momento (humedad, frío...) y realmente me llevé una decepción  grande. Son incómodas, difíciles de manejar, pero muy fáciles de "shufflear". 
No corren para nada, ni siquiera en el tapete.
Eso sí, la caja plástica hace que no se rompan... aunque ya son irrompibles por su uso... ¡Absurdo!
2012-07-18 23.17.13.jpg

----------


## rave

PapaPitufo las barajas de plástico tienen ese inconveniente. 

Yo las reservaría para largas noches de poker con los amigos, que para eso si son muy útiles.

Un pajarito me ha dicho que todas las barajas de plástico que tiene Bicycle están fabricas por Fournier en España.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Y para jugar al poker tampoco, porque por ambos lados se ve la crata, jajajaja. Yo me la iba a comrpar, pero me dijeron que no hiciese ese gasto tonto, y ahora me doy cuenta el porqué.

----------


## Iban

La unica utilidad de una baraja de plastico es

----------


## rave

_La unica utilidad de una baraja de plastico es_

es?

----------


## magtonen

...es para jugar al poker, con los amigos... mucho rato, lo que pasa que Iban lo ha dicho como si fuera el Maestro Yoda de Star Wars, jeje.

Magia inexplicable es....baraja de plástico adecuada para magia no es.

----------


## Iban

Para lo unico que sirven esas barajas es para lo que os he puesto mas arriba.

----------


## rave

Tienda Magia tiene un par de novedades muy interesantes:

*Baraja Phoenix Apocalypse*

Interesante baraja de edición limitada, en papel Q1. A ver si os hago un análisis ya que entró directamente a ser de mis favoritas.

enlace: Baraja Phoenix Apocalypse Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

*The Mechanic deck*

Una baraja con aires industriales, la originalidad de esta baraja es que los dorsos parecen iguales pero no lo son, esto hace que se puedan hacer cosas curiosas como esta:




enlace: La Baraja Mecánica - The Blue Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia


Buen fin de semana!!

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno vamos con la pregunta...

¿Rave donde podemos conseguir las NOC?

Gracias  :Wink1: 

RESPUESTA POR PRIVADO.

----------


## GermánK

Igualmente no se ven, que es lo que leo que alguno piensa.

----------


## rave

Muy pronto os haré una reseña de esta exclusiva baraja:

jaqk-signature-red-edition.jpg

Se puso a la venta el viernes y ayer se agotó. Todo un éxito.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Para lo unico que sirven esas barajas es para lo que os he puesto mas arriba.


Opino lo mismo. Bueno, para eso y para

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

> Para lo unico que sirven esas barajas es para lo que os he puesto mas arriba.





> Opino lo mismo. Bueno, para eso y para


No se si yo soy tonto (áltamente probable xD) o que estais diciendo que esas barajas no sirven para nada, jajaja.

----------


## rave

Después de analizar algunas novedades vamos a ver una baraja que salió hace tiempo:

*David Blaine Split Spades Lion*

Esta serie de barajas se lanzó en abril del 2008, rediseñando el as de picas, los comodines y el dorso de las origianales Split Spades.

Fueron creadas por David Blaine con la ayuda de Mark Stutzman y Dan White.

El diseño tiene detalles como un ambigrama en el As de picas y que cada figura representa a una persona real, por ejemplo la reina de corazones representa a su madre.

La baraja viene ordenada con la famosa ordenación de la mnemotecnia de Tamariz.


La baraja se presenta en 3 colores: rojo, azul y negro.  Todas las barajas se agotaron hace tiempo, por lo cual el valor de esta carta en el mercado secundario ha subido. 
La más valorada es la de color negro, que puede alcanzar los 18€ - 25€ por baraja.




Una foto del as y del dorso:

DavidBlaine550.jpg


Foto de la baraja extendida:

IMAG0710.jpg

Detalle de las cartas personalizadas:

IMAG0711.jpg


En cuanto a la calidad nos encontramos con una calidad igual a las rider back, aunque a mi me pareció un poco más dura. En el mundo de la magia gozan de buena fama por su durabilidad.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## GermánK

Vuelvo a comentar que usé las plásticas para un juego con carta firmada y ¡zas! El rotulador se borra, por lo que son una buena opción para no andar gastando cartas.

----------


## rave

Como últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo os voy a poner un resumen de las novedades más destacadas y esperadas del verano. 


*
JAQK Signature red edition*

La esperada baraja no ha defraudado, totalmente agotada en solo 3 días. Estuche en relieve con tinta metálica, caras y dorsos personalizados con tintas metálicas.


 jaqk-signature-red-edition3.jpg

*
White Lions series B

*Ya está disponible esta baraja tan esperada, se ha agotado en solo 1 día. Tras la exitosa serie A Blaine saca al mercado la serie B. Estuche en relieve, caras y dorsos personalizados.

white-lions-series-b.jpg
*
The Mystery Deck* 

Dorsos negros degradados y todas las caras personalizadas, estuche en relieve.

mistery-deck2.jpgmistery-deck.jpgmistery-deck3.jpg

----------


## Mago Juanma

¿Las Mystery tienen el dorso completamente negro? A excepción de la orla blanca...

----------


## rave

Es negro, antes de llegar a la orla blanca es degradado. 

A ver si en esta foto se aprecia mejor:


MysteryBD03.jpg

----------


## Mago Juanma

Y tiene Air Cushion como las Bicycle?

----------


## rave

Sí, las 3 barajas anteriores están fabricadas por la uspc. Todas tienen acabado air cushion.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Muy bonitas las Mystery. Parece que sólo me gustan las barajas sin dorso...

----------


## Mr Poza

Muy bonita la Mistery. Deberían sacar alguna baraja barata con este tipo de dorso para poderlas utilizar de manera habitual.

Rave, ya que de barajas sabes un rato, sabes si venden alguna baraja que el dorso sea la cara de una carta. Quiero decir que las caras sean todas diferente y el dorso sea por ejemplo el 5 de picas.

Muchas gracias!

----------


## rave

> Muy bonitas las Mystery. Parece que sólo me gustan las barajas sin dorso...


Las barajas de dorso sólido tienen algo especial para la mágia. Si no las encuentras por ahí yo tengo algunas de sobra, aunque no muy baratas, ya que me cuestan más los gasto de envío que las barajas. 




> Muy bonita la Mistery. Deberían sacar alguna baraja barata con este tipo de dorso para poderlas utilizar de manera habitual.
> 
> Rave, ya que de barajas sabes un rato, sabes si venden alguna baraja que el dorso sea la cara de una carta. Quiero decir que las caras sean todas diferente y el dorso sea por ejemplo el 5 de picas.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


El problema es que estas barajas las diseñan pequeñas empresas que solo imprimen el mínimo que exige la USPC, que es 2500 unidades. 
Esto hace que la baraja salga más cara y limitada en el tiempo.

Empresas como ellusionist imprimen más de 25.000 unidades en cada tirada.

Que yo sepa no existe baraja como la que comentas, tendrías que encargarla. 
Podría costar unos 40€ encargar una baraja como la que comentas en papel bicycle.

----------


## Mr Poza

Una pena las dos cosas. 
A ver si a los de ellusionist se les ocurre sacar alguna de este tipo. Si no podemos juntarnos unos cuantos y encargárselas nosotros mismos a la USPC. Además de Ricardo, ¿alguen más se anima? jeje.

----------


## rave

Para curiosidad de algunos, decir que las Ellusionist Artifice 1 en color rojo, que son consideradas una rareza (precio por encima de 25€), se fabricaron 100.000 barajas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Una pena las dos cosas. 
> A ver si a los de ellusionist se les ocurre sacar alguna de este tipo. Si no podemos juntarnos unos cuantos y encargárselas nosotros mismos a la USPC. Además de Ricardo, ¿alguen más se anima? jeje.


Solo tenemos que juntar a unas mil personas mas y listo  :Smile1: .

----------


## rave

Además, la USPC cobra a las empresa de fuera de los Estados Unidos una tarifa por baraja más cara que si eres de USA para los encargos. Cosas que no entiendo.

----------


## rave

Pongo aquí una infomación que me había pedido *Mr Poza* 

Encargar 2500 barajas cuesta sobre $5000, el precio no es fijo, suele variar, pero anda por los $5000 - $6000.

A eso hay que sumar el retoque  que tengan que hacerle a tu diseño, sobre $70 / hora, siempre tienen  que retocarlo para sus máquinas.

Cada prueba de impresión cuesta $300,  mínimo hay que hacer 1 prueba de impresión, a veces varias pruebas y varias correcciones. 

Hay extras que suben el precio:

Caja personalizadaCaja en relieveCaja con tinta 1 color, 2 colores, 3 colores, 4 coloresCaja con tinta metálicaCaja con sello personalizadoTintas metálicas en las cartasTinta de 1,2,3 ó 4 colores en dorsoTinta de 1,2,3 ó 4 colores en carasCaras personalizasDorsos personalizadosCartas extrasUsar la marca bicycleCalidad Q1: Cartas no descentradas (manda narices...)Corte doblePapel Bee o Aristocrat (Aristocrat > Bee > Bicycle)Acabado normal o magicSeguro que se me olvida algo...

según como estén de liados a veces el mínimo es de 5000 barajas en vez de 2500.

A eso hay que sumarle los gastos de envío a España, iva y arancel.


Por cierto en USA casi todos los magos tienen sus barajas, además los clubs de mágia editan sus barajas que tienen mucho éxito.

Voy a tener que lanzar mi propia baraja calidad bicycle, ya que nadie se anima.

----------


## rave

Voy a estar una temporada sin estar por aquí, a la vuelta volveré con más cartas para analizar y análisis más cuidados.

Os dejo mi última adquisición, a falta de abrirla y probarla:

*Circle City Cards Hornet

*Es una baraja de edición limitada.

Para la creación de esta baraja el autor se ha basado en el diseño de una baraja de cartas de la empresa Hornet. Esta empresa no existe hoy día. 
El diseño es del año 1905y se ha respetado en la medida de los posible el diseño.

Todo ello en papel bicycle con acabado air-cushion.

La baraja tiene un aire retro muy elegante, sin duda una gran baraja.

Fotos:

circle-city-cards-hornet.jpg
circle-city-cards-hornet2.jpg

circle-city-cards-hornet3.jpg


*Saludos a todos y nos vemos en un mes!*

----------


## rave

Un cartel de publicidad de las originales Hornet:

----------


## rave

Bueno, continuamos con más pruebas de barajas después de un periodo de descanso.

Para cambiar un poco vamos a comparar una baraja de casino de marca Paulson con unas bicycle standard.

La Marca Paulson con sede en Las Vegas fabrica barajas para distintos casinos, creo que no se pueden comprar por particulares. El acabado es similar al air-cushion, pero con ciertas diferencias.


Las barajas:



Aquí vemos las dos barajas con el mismo número de cartas, a la izquierda la Paulson y a la derecha la bicycle. Como podemos comprobar tienen el mismo grosor. Si sometemos a presión las 52 cartas las Paulson quizás ocupen algo menos, pero ni siquiera llega a una carta menos. En cuanto al peso las Paulson pesan ligeramente más, se me olvidó usar la báscula para pesarlas.

En cuanto al acabado es parecido al air-cushion, pero el área de contacto de cada carta es mayor que en las bicycle, además el barniz que le aplican hace que las cartas deslicen menos, bastante menos. 

Aquí podéis ver un detalle del papel:



El manejo no está mal, los abanicos salen bien, pero hay movimientos que me cuestan, sobre todo en los que hay que deslizar las cartas unas contra otras (second d. y esas cosas). 

El tacto es muy agradable y son bastante duras, tienen pintade ser bastante duraderas. Más que para magia las utilizaría para partidas interminables de poker, por otro lado para eso se han diseñado.

Hay varios diseños de dorsos según el casino, pero todos tienen las mismas caras, bicycle les llama a este tipo de dibujo "enhanced image tech art". El color rojo es ligeramente granate. Foto:



Conclusiones:

Un interesante papel parecido al de bicycle, deslazamiento inferior pero parece que tienen una resistencia superior. Ideal para poker, aunque para magia mejor las bicycle.

----------


## rave

Hace tiempo que está disponible esta interesante baraja, en tienda magia la podéis encontrar. Se trata de

*La baraja spectrum*

DSC07061.jpg
vista del reverso de la caja


El concepto es fácil, hacer una baraja que abarque el espectro de colores, de ahí su nombre.

Las caras son normales las normales bicycle, a excepción del comodín, que es personalizado:


DSC07064.JPG


Lo interesante de la baraja está en los dorsos, cada dorso es de un color que no se repite en la baraja:

DSC07066.jpg

DSC07068.jpg


El cuanto al manejo estamos ante papel bicycle y acabado magic.

Como curiosidad para coleccionistas existen dos versiones de la baraja, que se distinguen por el color del precinto. Está el color dorado (primera edición, más cara) y el color negro (edición normal)

Conclusiones: Una baraja espectacular que cualquier mago debe tener.

----------


## rave

Hoy ha llegado a mis manos una baraja muy interesante y he tenido la ocasión de probarla unas horas, os dejo mis impresiones:

*Players by Danier Madison*

Se trata de una baraja de edición limitada *marcada*, algo extraño pero es así.

Vamos primero con la caja, Theory11 se a esmerado y han realizado una caja realmente bonita. Con un tacto suave, estuche en relieve y tinta metalizada:

players-1.jpg

Dentro de la bonita caja nos encontramos con una baraja en papel Bee y acabado Magic finish, deslizamiento perfecto y duración por encima de las cada vez peores _bicycle standard_.

Los comodines y as as de picas son personalizados, al igual que las figuras. Os dejo una foto de las figuras:

players-3.jpg

Ahora vamos la dorso, el minimalista dorso incluye un secreto que pasa desapercibido para los profanos, está marcado. En cualquier momento podremos saber que carta estamos manejando o ha elegido el espectador. No voy a desvelar aquí el sistema de marcado, pero está bien conseguido.

Foto del dorso:

players-2.jpg

Conclusión: Una baraja de calidad diseñada para magos, con un diseño elegante único. Personalmente me ha gustado mucho esta baraja.

----------


## kuisi

A mi también me ha llegado, realmente muy bonita y al estilo "Madison"

----------


## rave

> A mi también me ha llegado, realmente muy bonita y al estilo "Madison"


 :Smile1: 

Si tienes algunas barajas de última ornada podrías escribir algo sobre ellas.

----------


## rave

Repetido

----------


## rave

Otra interesante baraja para probar a fondo este fin de semana. 
Esta creada para magos, y con cierto movimiento se puede crear una ilusión óptica de movimiento.

3bf1b72c25b52412c6446d604bddfeb0.jpg5f209c13962d1f83e8bb9a29816949de.jpg7ba640080dbf5350f7d6c5ea146a11ab.jpge9351608586b1382b1501edccf2e8f53.jpgaccdc723c6b535714eef8483e3795be3.jpg

----------


## rave

Tengo el hilo algo abandonado. 

Os voy a hablar un poco sobre una baraja que lleva mucho tiempo en el mercado, pero es una de mis favoritas.

*Karnival Hornets*




Esta baraja está diseñada por Sam Hayles. 

El papel empleado para imprimir esta baraja es Bee en vez del tradicional Bicycle, el acabado es cambric, que le da ese tacto suave.


Par mi gusto este acabado es mejor que el Air-cushion, la baraja no desliza con tanta facilidad, pero ayuda a hacer abanicos más vistosos y a que las cartas no se muevan cuando haces un doble.
La duración es muy buena, llevo bastante tiempo con esta baraja y resiste bien en paso del tiempo.


Ahora vamos al diseño.


Los colores de la baraja son los tradicionales, al igual que los diseños de los palos y figuras, a excepción del As de picas, comodines y cartas especiales.








Detalle del As:



El dorso es lo que más me ha gustado. No tiene bordes (bueno para algunas cosas, malo para otras), y es un mosaico de calaberas, a cierta distancia no se aprecia.
Os pongo una foto detallada:





Sin duda una baraja que se merece estar en nuestra colección de barajas.

----------


## magic hugo

YO tengo ganas de pillar la baraja Arcane, nunca la he visto de cerca, pero tiene una pinta excelente. Y hablando de barajas, ¿Cual es la que más utilizais para los juegos? Mi hijo Hugo maneja muchos juegos con la estandar de bicycle, pero la que más utiliza es la svengali

----------


## rave

Las arcane son muy bonitas, las puse en este mismo hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/anal...tml#post342550

Una cosa es la marca y modelo de la baraja (EJ: Bicycle estandard, Arcane) y otra cosa es el tipo (Ej: normal, esvengali, marcada, etc)

----------


## magic hugo

No me referia a la marca, sino al tipo, o las más utilizadas para juegos. He visto libros por ahí los 100 juegos para la baraja esvengali, 40 juegos para la baraja multiefecto, la invisible, la biselada, trucada,  etc etc 
O sea, para un aprendiz de mago que lleva 6 meses de practicas, cuales son las más recomendables para iniciarse o faciles, porque la invisible se maneja muy bien cuando es nueva y sin embargo la baraja multiefecto la véo muy complicada para manejar

----------


## Fredja

Yo uso las barajas segun me da, ahora mismo llevo mis BarbieBikes (standards de color rosa) pero tambien uso Bees y mis queridas Sentinels :-)

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tremendo

Esto es para hacer un libro, no soy de comprar barajas por decirlo así diferentes, pero con esto quizás me atreva, la mayor parte son preciosas :D

----------


## rave

> Yo uso las barajas segun me da, ahora mismo llevo mis BarbieBikes (standards de color rosa) pero tambien uso Bees y mis queridas Sentinels :-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2


Hablando de Bee, Zenneth Kok ha sacado una baraja Bee especial para magos. Es una baraja Bee con acabado cambric finish, el dorso es el cásico Bee pero actualizado, con bordes blancos. Las caras estandard e incluye carta gaff.

El manejo y corte de las cartas excelente, llevo un par de semanas con ellas y encantado.

Ha entrado en las primeras posiciones de mi ranking. Os dejo unas fotos:

bee7.jpgbee10.jpg

----------


## kuisi

Estas Coterie son una pasada, me compré tres y luego cuando las tuve en las manos pedí otras tres. Puedes firmar es estuche por detrás (como articulo personal e intransferible) y están muy chulas en su diseño. Muy recomendables, además viene con una carta gaff muy currada.

ah!!! se me olvidaba, también tienes acceso a unos videos de Zenneth con juegos para esta baraja, en especial con la carta gaff

El video del accidente y la foto de como se le ha quedado la cara es tremendo...

----------


## Fredja

> Estas Coterie son una pasada, me compré tres y luego cuando las tuve en las manos pedí otras tres. Puedes firmar es estuche por detrás (como articulo personal e intransferible) y están muy chulas en su diseño. Muy recomendables, además viene con una carta gaff muy currada.
> 
> ah!!! se me olvidaba, también tienes acceso a unos videos de Zenneth con juegos para esta baraja, en especial con la carta gaff
> 
> El video del accidente y la foto de como se le ha quedado la cara es tremendo...




Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

Yo tengo un pedido de Coteries pendiente y ya me estais poniendo que me muerdo los codos  :117: DD

----------


## rave

> Estas Coterie son una pasada, me compré tres y luego cuando las tuve en las manos pedí otras tres. Puedes firmar es estuche por detrás (como articulo personal e intransferible) y están muy chulas en su diseño. Muy recomendables, además viene con una carta gaff muy currada.
> 
> ah!!! se me olvidaba, también tienes acceso a unos videos de Zenneth con juegos para esta baraja, en especial con la carta gaff
> 
> El video del accidente y la foto de como se le ha quedado la cara es tremendo...


Pon algunas fotos hombre.

----------


## Tereso

En estas fechas decembrinas me hice de estos decks:



Ahora, a probarlos y poder dar algunas opiniones. Sólo me gustaría decir que las Robocycles y las Tragic Royalty las encontré por mera casualidad en un par de tiendas.

No quiero ni abrir ni un solo paquete de estas cartas, jejeje. Según sé, algunos de estos decks traen cartas gaff, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta. En cuanto los abra, tomaré correspondientes fotos.


Saludos a todos.

----------


## rave

Las Robocycle para ser una baraja diseñada por USPC me gustó bastante. La Bicycle Zippo se vendía junto con un encendedor Zippo.

Ya nos contarás que tal.

----------


## Tereso

> Las Robocycle para ser una baraja diseñada por USPC me gustó bastante. La Bicycle Zippo se vendía junto con un encendedor Zippo.
> 
> Ya nos contarás que tal.


La Zippo, pues me vino junto con el encendedor, en un pack muy bonito que me regaló mi novia para esta navidad, es una pasada, les debo fotos del encendedor, pero está precioso. Junto con las Faisán (Que es una marca Mexicana) y las Bee, fueron regalitos de mi domadora.

Ya no sé ni por cuál deck empezar jeje

----------


## Alberto_Arañas

¿Sabéis si la Zippo es una edición limitada?

----------


## rave

> ¿Sabéis si la Zippo es una edición limitada?


No, no es limitada, pero no estoy seguro si se venden en España.

----------


## rave

Últimas barajas interesantes añadidas a tiendamagia:

Sultan republic: Baraja República del Sultán - Ellusionist Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Heraldry en ambos colores: Baraja Heráldica - The Blue Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Curator: Baraja Curador - The Blue Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Karnival Earthtone9: Baraja Karnival Earthtone9 Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Karnival ZRay: Baraja Karnival ZRay Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Butterfly: Baraja Bicycle Mariposa - US Playing Card Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Handlordz Dominion: Baraja Dominio – Edición Limitada - Handlordz Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Handlordz MMD: Baraja Historieta - Edición Limitada - Handlordz Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia


Algunas de estas barajas son de edición limitada.

----------


## MagoWinki

rave sabes cuando vas a subir alguna otra baraja? Es que me encanta este post xD

----------


## rave

Pues Enero está siendo un mes que me deja poco tiempo. 

Voy a intentar esta noche hacer unas fotos de algunas barajas que he estado usando estos días y me han gustado bastante. 
Además un día me gustaría escribir la diferencia de las barajas con acabado Air-cushion y cambric, así como las diferncias de la laca normal y la magic finish (todo me refiero a cartas impresas por USPC)

----------


## rave

*Bicycle Karnival Death Heads Carnage Edition*

Otra de las barajas diseñadas por Sam Hayles. Este artistas tiene predilección por las calaveras y similares, así que el tema de esta baraja no es muy difícil de adivinar.
Las Karnival Death Heads originales se diseñaron en plástico y fueron fabricadas por Fournier, más tarde sacaron esta versión, que es el mismo diseño pero en papel USPC.

Veamos unas fotos de la caja:





La caja es normal, el dorsos aparece de color rojo, aunque las cartas lo llevan negro.

Ahora vamos al diseño de las cartas:



Los dorsos de color negro con motivo de calavera, muy logrado y vistoso.



Las caras son estandar bicycle, a excepción del As de picas, los comodines y las cartas especiales. La verdad es que podrían haberse esmerado un poco más, la baraja queda un poco sosa.



Detalle de las cartas extas. Ambas son de publicidad. Alguna carta especial para magia hubiera estado bien.

Papel y manejo:

Estas cartas son algo distintas a las demás. Usa papel bicycle air-cushion, pero en formato sandwich en vez de usar una capa, a su vez los bordes son biselados. 
Hice una foto pero no se aprecia bien, si una baraja normal bicycle tiene el borde así: | esta los tiene así: >, por ejemplo imbricar las cartas es muy facil.

Veredicto: Una baraja con un diseño de los dorsos logrado y un papel interesante, pero muy pobre en cuanto al diseño de las caras y sin cartas especiales para magia.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## rave

Un par de fotos.

Estas son unas de mis bicycle rider back fabricadas en Ohio:



Y esta unas machacadas Bee, son del año 2004 y tienen muchas horas de uso:

----------


## rave

*Silver Monarchs

*Después de las Monarch de color normal (cobre) y cotizada versión de edición limitada (blanca), llega la versión silver (plateada), de esta baraja:



La caja es muy bonita. Las tintas usadas son metálicas de color plateado, además la caja está en relieve. La foto no hace justicia.



El dorso es está bien elaborado, las líneas tan finas dan sensación de simpleza y limpieza. 



Las caras son estandar bicycle, a excepción del As de picas, los comodines y las cartas adicionales. Los colores son personalizados, predominan el rojo oscuro, cobre y negro. Muy elegante.
Una de las cartas adicionales es una de doble dorso, bien para magia.

El papel usado para la elaboración de esta baraja es de casino y acabado Air-cushion. El papel es más flexible que el bicycle normal y desliza igual de bien.

Conclusiones: Una baraja con un estuche fantástico y unas cartas muy elegantes. Imprescindible en una colección de barajas.

Saludos.

----------


## renard

Rave magnifico trabajo sigue asi,una pregunta bueno la pregunta es para ti pero cualquieraque pueda aportar algo que no se corte jeje,me podrias contar algo sobre las bicycle league porfi? Es una baraja que quiero probar porquetiene muy buena pinta y cambia de la tipica bicycle,si me puedes contar algo de lo agradesco.

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola Rave, yo tengo las TallY-Ho Fan Back, LINOID FINISH, CINTINNATI, OHIO y según creo Rave, tú que entiendes y las conoces a todas ¿son iguales, las Rider Back, que las TallY-Ho Nº 9,? o no tienen nada que ver una con otra? si no es molestia, claro!!,,  renard aquí hay poco que aportar el que sabe es él, jejeje.
Un saludo.

----------


## rave

Las Bicycle League fueron puesta en el mercado en el año 1893. 

USPC volvió a usar este dorso a principios de 2000 para las barajas "Rummy", un juego muy popular en Estados Unidos. 
Sobre el 2010 USPC puso en circulación otra vez una nueva baraja con el dorso League (que es al que te estás refiriendo), para la caja se basó en el diseño de las Bicycle Standard. Existe un rumor que dice que esta baraja tiene un control de calidad mayor que las standard, quizás un Q3 (las standard tienen una tasa de fallos elevada, pero son "aceptables", control Q3/Q4). Aunque como digo es un rumor.

Las caras son las mismas que una Bicycle standard.


En cuanto al papel se usa bicycle standard y acabao Air-cushion standard, es decir, igual que las bicycle standard.


Y ya no se más sobre esta baraja, espero que sea suficiente.

Edito: Se me olvidaba una cosa importante para magia, esta baraja tiene el dorso asimétrico.

----------


## rave

> Hola Rave, yo tengo las TallY-Ho Fan Back, LINOID FINISH, CINTINNATI, OHIO y según creo Rave, tú que entiendes y las conoces a todas ¿son iguales, las Rider Back, que las TallY-Ho Nº 9,? o no tienen nada que ver una con otra? si no es molestia, claro!!,,  renard aquí hay poco que aportar el que sabe es él, jejeje.
> Un saludo.


El acabado de las cartas Tally-Ho (Linoid finish) es el mismo que el de las bicycle standard (air-cushion), solo que utilizan nombres distintos para lo mismo. La diferencia está en el papel, en la practica el de las Tally-Ho es más duradero y algo más duro.

saludos.

----------


## Tereso

Rave, ya estando en esto:

¿Cuáles son las diferencias entre las líneas Rider Back y Standar de USPC? Resulta que buscando entre mis curiosidades tengo 3 decks de Rider Back, más allá de la caja, y algunos colores y formas de los Jokers, no le veo mucha diferencia, pero no las quiero abrir... Lo de los jokers lo sé por algunas que pasaron a mejor vida.

¡Saludos!

----------


## rave

> Rave, ya estando en esto:
> 
> ¿Cuáles son las diferencias entre las líneas Rider Back y Standar de USPC? Resulta que buscando entre mis curiosidades tengo 3 decks de Rider Back, más allá de la caja, y algunos colores y formas de los Jokers, no le veo mucha diferencia, pero no las quiero abrir... Lo de los jokers lo sé por algunas que pasaron a mejor vida.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Las standard son las sucesoras de las rider back. Las Rider Back se fabricaban en la planta de Ohio, con un buen control de calidad, que les dio la fama.

Las nuevas standard pasaron a las nuevas instalaciones en Erlanger. El diseño de las cartas no varía, lo único son las dos cartas extras de publicidad, que, al igual que las antiguas rider back, va cambiando con el tiempo. 
La caja si es de nuevo diseño, que sirve de base para nuevos lanzamientos de USPC.

La mayor diferencia está en la calidad del papel, las nuevas standard son más económicas de fabricar gracias a papel de menor calidad y menor duración.
La gente "normal" no nota la diferencia, se lleva la baraja a la piscina y cuando se deterioran compran otras, los "anormales" (también llamados magos) si notan esa merma en la duración.

Las antiguas rider back están empezando a estar cotizadas, en ebay se están vendiendo por unos 10€, 4 veces más de lo que costaban hace un par de años.

Saludos.

----------


## rave

*Artisan*

Voy a realizar una breve reseña.

Diseño:

Una excelente baraja diseñada por Simon Frouws, con los dorsos y caras personalizadas, colores dorados, marrones y crema. Para la impresión se usa tinta metálica:







Caja:

La caja es excelente. Tiene gran relieve y la tinta metálica color oro le confiere un aspecto muy bonito. 
El sello está realizado a medida para esta baraja, en el figura la fecha de fabricación: Noviembre del 2012:



Papel:

A pesar de tener un diseño espectacular a juego con su caja, lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que el papel está realizado con laminados de de almidón y la tinta es vegetal.

Próximamente haré un análisis más completo.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## lalogmagic

Rave, como siempre haces un excelente trabajo, muchas gracias.

Aprovechando de tus conocimientos, será posible que hagas alguna reseña de las Faysan, son barajas mexicanas que me parece no son malas.

Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

Gracias, Rave, anotado el dato.

Lalo, yo tengo unas Faisán, me las regaló mi domadora en navidad, y me parece que van bastante bien, sin embargo, es un poco diferente la forma de las cartas, por lo que se me complica un poco la mezcla riffle, por que son más redondas, pero van bastante bien, y por el precio... además he recibido muy buenos comentarios acerca de los Jokers de esa baraja.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Fredja

A ver que me entere,

Rider Back no son todas las que tienen el Cupido alado en la bici mirando de frente? Porque esas son las que yo entiendo por Standard, con el dorso que viene standarizado en las Bycicle a diferencia de las Acorn Back o Automobile Back o las Nautical, que son Standard de dorsos distintos y más antiguas.....

----------


## Prendes

> A ver que me entere,
> 
> Rider Back no son todas las que tienen el Cupido alado en la bici mirando de frente? Porque esas son las que yo entiendo por Standard...



E diseño del dorso es el mismo el de las Standar que el de las Rider Back.

----------


## Prendes

Bueno, del dorso y de la cara jaja

Estéticamente son iguales, es a lo que me refiero.

----------


## Tereso

> A ver que me entere,
> 
> Rider Back no son todas las que tienen el Cupido alado en la bici mirando de frente? Porque esas son las que yo entiendo por Standard, con el dorso que viene standarizado en las Bycicle a diferencia de las Acorn Back o Automobile Back o las Nautical, que son Standard de dorsos distintos y más antiguas.....


Así es, el back de la carta tiene a Cupido en la bicicleta, el de siempre, tanto en las Rider como en las Standard, el problema es que en las Standard la caja ya es diferente, las Rider tenían el diseño del back en la caja, ahora ya no, ahora vienen tres cartas y un texto en la parte trasera de la caja, y cambia también el diseño frontal, voy a tratar de tomar unas fotos para que se aprecien los cambios.

----------


## OnlyFive

Así es Tereso, correcto,. Pero, (este hilo es la genial), se podría decir entonces: Las Tally-Ho, tomán el relevo en calidad y dureza, de las Rider Back. Es decir tienen el mismo papel y calidad las Rider Back, y las Tally-Ho, fan Back o Circle Back., Ohio, no?= Calidad. Bueno rave tú diras. jejeje.
Por cierto he visto al (Maestro) "trabajar" con unas Standard, de esas que dice Tereso, bueno las que yo y todo el mundo tiene, con las cartas en la caja, pintadas por detras, para más señas el 10 de corazones.

Un saludo.!!

PD: Me encanta la piscina.

----------


## Tereso

> Así es Tereso, correcto,. Pero, (este hilo es la genial), se podría decir entonces: Las Tally-Ho, tomán el relevo en calidad y dureza, de las Rider Back. Es decir tienen el mismo papel y calidad las Rider Back, y las Tally-Ho, fan Back o Circle Back., Ohio, no?= Calidad. Bueno rave tú diras. jejeje.
> Por cierto he visto al (Maestro) "trabajar" con unas Standard, de esas que dice Tereso, bueno las que yo y todo el mundo tiene, con las cartas en la caja, pintadas por detras, para más señas el 10 de corazones.
> 
> Un saludo.!!
> 
> PD: Me encanta la piscina.


El problema con las Tallys y el hecho de que puedan sustituir a las Rider Back es que las Tally son más caras, y el asunto con el cambio de Rider Back a Standard, pues lamentablemente estriba en que el producto con una calidad menor cuesta lo mismo, lo cual no sucede en la paridad Standard/Tally-Ho (aquí cambiamos de precio, por uno mayor), que, dicho sea de paso, son de mis favoritas.

¡Saludos!

----------


## b12jose

> El problema con las Tallys y el hecho de que puedan sustituir a las Rider Back es que las Tally son más caras, y el asunto con el cambio de Rider Back a Standard, pues lamentablemente estriba en que el producto con una calidad menor cuesta lo mismo, lo cual no sucede en la paridad Standard/Tally-Ho (aquí cambiamos de precio, por uno mayor), que, dicho sea de paso, son de mis favoritas.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


El problema de las Tally es que el comodín es un mojón!!!! Creo que Alberto de Figueiredo es el único que ha encontrado un buen uso para ese comodín!!!

----------


## rave

> Rave, como siempre haces un excelente trabajo, muchas gracias.
> 
> Aprovechando de tus conocimientos, será posible que hagas alguna reseña de las Faysan, son barajas mexicanas que me parece no son malas.
> 
> Saludos.


No tengo ningunas Faysan, pero tengo ganas de tener unas. Está en mi lista de "pendientes"




> A ver que me entere,
> 
> Rider Back no son todas las que tienen el Cupido alado en la bici mirando de frente? Porque esas son las que yo entiendo por Standard, con el dorso que viene standarizado en las Bycicle a diferencia de las Acorn Back o Automobile Back o las Nautical, que son Standard de dorsos distintos y más antiguas.....


Las estandard y las rider back son iguales en cuanto a diseño., a excepción de la caja y el papel. Como las standard son las sucesoras de las rider back mucha gente les sigue llamando rider back a las standard.





> Así es Tereso, correcto,. Pero, (este hilo es la genial), se podría decir entonces: Las Tally-Ho, tomán el relevo en calidad y dureza, de las Rider Back. Es decir tienen el mismo papel y calidad las Rider Back, y las Tally-Ho, fan Back o Circle Back., Ohio, no?= Calidad. Bueno rave tú diras. jejeje.
> Por cierto he visto al (Maestro) "trabajar" con unas Standard, de esas que dice Tereso, bueno las que yo y todo el mundo tiene, con las cartas en la caja, pintadas por detras, para más señas el 10 de corazones.
> 
> Un saludo.!!
> 
> PD: Me encanta la piscina.


No, las Tally-Ho no son las sucesoras en calidad a las Rider Back. Bicycle sacó las "Mandolin" (Baraja Bicycle 809 Dorso Mandolina - USPCC Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia), que se suponen que son para magos y gente exigente en cuanto a calidad. Lo que pasa es que el material "especial" no es muy abundante, aunque lo hay.




> El problema con las Tallys y el hecho de que puedan sustituir a las Rider Back es que las Tally son más caras, y el asunto con el cambio de Rider Back a Standard, pues lamentablemente estriba en que el producto con una calidad menor cuesta lo mismo, lo cual no sucede en la paridad Standard/Tally-Ho (aquí cambiamos de precio, por uno mayor), que, dicho sea de paso, son de mis favoritas.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Siempre a habido defensores de las Tally-Ho y muchos magos las usan. En este caso mayor precio, mayor calidad.




> El problema de las Tally es que el comodín es un mojón!!!! Creo que Alberto de Figueiredo es el único que ha encontrado un buen uso para ese comodín!!!


Siempre puedes dibujarle unas florecillas o algo.

----------


## Tereso

Rave, anoche hice unas fotos de las Faisán, si te parece, las cuelgo por aquí y hago una pequeñita reseña.

¡Saludos!

----------


## lalogmagic

Mi estimado compatriota no te limites que estoy interesado en comprar unas, anda que esto nos ayuda a todos.

Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

> Mi estimado compatriota no te limites que estoy interesado en comprar unas, anda que esto nos ayuda a todos.
> 
> Saludos.


Ya rugiste, león:

Bueno, primero que nada pasamos a las fotos de las susodichas cartas Faisán, marca de cartas mexicanas, hechas, según pone la caja, con material importado:



Con un bonito diseño con un par de faisanes en el back:




Las caras de las figuras y las caras de todas las cartas con sus jokers, así como la carta de garantía:






Comparadas con unas Bicycle





En general, son unas cartas que deslizan bastante bien, permiten hacer unos abanicos bastante aceptables (con el uso ha ido mejorando la facilidad para éstos), de una dureza mayor que las Standard de toda la vida y de un costo mucho menor, rondando los $40 pesos mexicanos, algo así como poco más de dos euros por mazo. Las cartas rojas tienen una tonalidad un tanto rosa, un rojo menos vivo que las Bicycle. Una textura bastante interesante, que se deja sentir bastante agradable en los dedos. Para hacer culebreos, van increíbles, y los DL se manejan bastante bien. Sus esquinas, como se puede apreciar en una de las fotografías, son más redondas que unas de USPC, lo que en mi caso provoca un poco de dificultades al realizar mezclas riffle.

En resumidas cuentas, una baraja mejor que su apariencia y precio, de muy alta disponibilidad en tiendas mexicanas (por obvias razones) que puede sorprender por sus características a más de uno.

Muy Recomendable.

Rave, ponte en contacto por MP, vamos a hacer que te lleguen un par de mazos de estas barajitas.

----------


## rave

Tereso muy completo tu análisis. Curioso que tengan el índice grande. 

Muy amable tu ofrecimiento.

----------


## lalogmagic

rave, no lo veo tan curioso, aquí en México se venden mucho más las "jumbo index", he visto a muy pocos magos usarlas, de hecho son las que menciona OnlyFive que le vió a Lavand con una imagen del 10 de corazones impreso, a mi no me gustan los índices grandes pero si ayudan cuando la gente no esta tan cerca para que puedan ver con mayor facilidad las cartas.

Saludos.

----------


## rave

Yo prefiero los índices normales también, aunque para el poker los índices grandes tienen su ventaja.

----------


## ign

No sé si os habéis percatado de que las _Bicycle Standard_ también cambian su diseño respecto a las _Rider Back_. En mi caso, he apreciado que las _Standard_ tienen los dibujos más pequeños y los dorsos azules son más claritos que las _Rider Back_.

Estoy un poco perdido con las _Bicycle_, ya que hace años que me pasé definitivamente a las _Tally Ho_ y a las _505_.

----------


## Tereso

> El problema de las Tally es que el comodín es un mojón!!!! Creo que Alberto de Figueiredo es el único que ha encontrado un buen uso para ese comodín!!!


No sé si la fealdad de ese comodín es intencionalmente usada para contrarrestar la beldad del As de Picas. Uno de los más bellos ases en conjunto con uno de los más feos comodines en un solo paquete. Ni hablar  :Smile1:

----------


## Fredja

Pues yo no me habia fijado en el comodín de mis Tallys. Voy a ver....

----------


## OnlyFive

Cierto, Tereso, b12jose, pero creo que te referiras, solo al comodiín de garantia, que lo han puetos como Joker en las Tally-Ho Fan Back al menos. El otro comodín (y son las que yo tengo, fan back) es un "Caballero Ingles" creo, es dificil saber de donde es, pero, viendo por ahí, el significado del nombre de la Baraja: TallY-Ho, el "grito" que dicen los cazadores del zorro en Inglaterra y el perro que usan es el Foxhound o el Beagle. Ese Señor, con el sombrero, el latigo, y la cola del Zorro tiene su, por qué, es un "Tally-Ho" un cazador de Zorros Ingles. El As de Picas está muy chulo. Yo paso de los Jokers, busco más la estetica del diseño o la "calidad" del papel a bajo precio, cosa está imposibre, jejeeje, o casi, porque las Standard dan calidad a buen precio, aunque no duren como una carta, más compacta, al caer al suelo.
Respecto al color,( azul o rojo) creo que si que como dicen por ahí, que son un poco más claras las Standard, que en las antiguas Rider Back, no lo sé cierto.  :001 07: , Unas fotos no vendrían nada mal.  :O15:  Puestos a pedir. 
Por cierto las Artisan Tehory 11-12 muy BONITAS, rave.
Fredja, xDxD jajaajaj

Un saludo.!!

----------


## cervantes

Holas,llevo mucho tiempo sin postear nada ,aunque mas bien casi ni postee,alguien del foro a probado las bicycle archangel diseñadas por Tom Lane?si es asi que opinion os merecen esas cartas?

----------


## rave

El diseño es muy bonito, el papel es standard bicycle con acabado air-cushion. Lo que más me gusta de la baraja es el estuche, en relieve con tinta metálica.

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire

----------


## OnlyFive

Lo que si pienso es que los Jokers, deberían al menos, sean feos o bonitos, sean siempre iguales, es lo menos que se le puede pedir a dos Jokers. Y el As de picas de las Tally-Ho, pues, Impresionante, muy bonito.

----------


## OnlyFive

> *Artisan*
> 
> Voy a realizar una breve reseña.
> 
> Diseño:
> 
> Una excelente baraja diseñada por Simon Frouws, con los dorsos y caras personalizadas, colores dorados, marrones y crema. Para la impresión se usa tinta metálica:
> 
> 
> ...


Qué precio tienen esas barajas tan chulas tipo Artifice, Artisan etc etc.....si se puede saber, claro, y cual es la baraja más cara que tienes rave?

----------


## Fredja

Las Artisan que yo compre andan sobre los 6,95 dolares...

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rave

Vamos a ver una baraja distinta por dos razones: Su diseño y su papel.

*Ace Fulton's Red Hot & Dodger Blue* 



Ambas estuches de las barajas en rojo (red hot)y azul (dodger blue)

Diseño: Baraja diseñada por Brad Fulton e ilustrada por Dan Phillips. El estuche está en relieve. El interior del estuche es rojo en la baraja azul y azul en la baraja roja:



La barja tiene el dorso bastante simple, según Brad está inspirada en las antiguas barajas Jerry´s Nugget. Detalle del dorso de la baraja azul:



Como vemos tiene un diseño bastante sencillo y bonito.

Las caras tambien son todas diseñadas para esta baraja, detalle de las figuras:



Hay un detalle que hace que esta baraja me guste mucho, los índices más pequeños que los de una baraja convencional:



Detalle del As de picas, el dos de picas y los dos comodines, que son iguales:



Ahora vamos al manejo de las cartas:

Esta baraja está fabricada por USPC, pero en vez del tradicional papel air-cushion tiene el acabado ivory. El acabado ivory es liso, parecido al de las barajas fournier.
El tacto de las cartas está entre las Fournier 505 y las 605. Lo que me gusta mucho de estas cartas es que a pesar de tener un aspecto clásico deslizan muy bien, los abanicos y extensiones salen a la perfección:



Ahora un detalle del papel:



Conclusión: Una baraja con un diseño de dorsos simples y bonitos y unas caras muy conseguidas. Deslizan a la perfección y aguantan muy bien el paso del tiempo. Sin duda una de mis barajas favoritas.

----------


## OnlyFive

Pues no es cara la Artisan para el aspecto tan impresonante que tiene, es una pequeña obra de arte, la caja y la baraja, son geniales los diseños.

----------


## Tereso

Rave, tengo por aquí unas fotos de las Tragic Royalty, ¿Me das tu venia para subir un análisis?

¡Saludos!

----------


## rave

Claro, además las Tragic Royalty son una de las barajas más vendidas de la USPC.

----------


## Tereso

Tragic Royalty, de la USPC, es una edición de un deck en el que las figuras tienen temas trágicos, incluso alguna de ellas, es el cadaver de algún gran Rey de antaño. Con unas caras grises, con números detallados y un as de picas un tanto personalizado. Compré este mazo por mera curiosidad y por que lo encontré en una tienda donde generalmente solo tienen las clásicas Standard, Bees y Faisán, algo caro para las prestaciones que provee el mezo.

La caja de las cartas pone mucho énfasis en que brillan en la oscuridad, cosa que aún no he probado, me llama la atención que el cintillo que sirve para romper el celofán no tenga ninguna publicidad de Bicycle, como en muchos otros mazos que he visto:


En inglés y francés, el detalle de la caja lateral:


En esta foto, se puede apreciar el cintillo trasero, y tres de las formas que se encontrarán dentro del deck:




Nadamás abrir el mazo, nos encontramos con dos cartas de publicidad bastaste nefastas, tanto que preferí no tomarles foto alguna (creo que es una de las peores cosas de este deck, pudieron haber incluido uno o dos gaffs, ya que le hacen mucho alarde como carta para magos)


Una baraja un tanto difícil de controlar recién salida de su cajita, desliza muchísimo más que un juego de standards y a veces se me hacía difícil hacer uno que otro abanico en mesa, como pueden ver:


Los dorsos tienen un diseño que no me deja satisfecho, ni demasiado trágico ni tan lejos de lo normal, para mi gusto se quedaron en un camino intermedio que pudieron haber explotado más:


Sin embargo, llevar a cabo un abanico en mano, medianamente decente, no me resultó tan difícil, se puede ver también un poco el detalle de los números y del joker, que también pudo haber dado para muchísimo más...


El As de Picas es el único de los Ases con un diseño personalizado (generalmente esto así es) y creo que está bastante bien logrado:



Viéndolos de cerca, los números parecieran como mal impresos, como si estuvieran un tanto quebrados, un buen detalle para mi gusto:


Las figuras o cartas altas son otro de los puntos que a mí no me deja buen sabor, ya que están bastante a medio camino, ni me parecen Trágicas ni Reales:


En esta foto creo que se aprecia bastante la textura de la carta, detalle que me gustó, para ciertas cosas me parece que van increíbles, al menos me funcionó bastante bien para un par de cuentas y unos spreads:


Este Rey es el único que en lo personal me gustó de pe a pa. Una carta muerta con todas las de la ley, que se puede prestar a muchas cosas interesantes:


En resumen, no ha sido una de mis cartas favoritas, no son tan malas como la gente dice (sobre todo porque el manejo no es tan malo como he leído), mis puntos negativos se los doy todos a la falta de diseño más atrevido, más trágico y no tanto al manejo del mazo. También al precio, que por andar de disoluto me gasté $120 pesos mexicanos, que son algo así como una comida bastante decente. Una cosa que he de decir en favor de este mazo, es que me va excelente para las mezclas faro, es con el que menos he batallado, y no se siente nada forzado.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## rave

¡Buen análisis! respecto a brillar en la oscuridad te puedo decir mis pruebas. Si dejas la baraja al sol y luego vas a una habitación totalmente oscura verás algo de brillo, pero no mucho. La única forma de ver el brillo en todo su esplendor es usar luz negra.

----------


## MagoWinki

> ¡Buen análisis! respecto a brillar en la oscuridad te puedo decir mis pruebas. Si dejas la baraja al sol y luego vas a una habitación totalmente oscura verás algo de brillo, pero no mucho. La única forma de ver el brillo en todo su esplendor es usar luz negra.


Luz negra=Luz UV?

----------


## Ravenous

Si.
Me extraña eso de qu brillen un poco en la oscuridad si las dejas al sol. El acabado está hecho para que reaccione a la luz UVA, no para cargarse. Es como pretender que una camiseta blanca de algodón brille en la oscuridad por sí sola, sólo porque brilla una barbaridad bajo luz negra.

----------


## OnlyFive

Las cartas estan chulas,(dan un toque "siniestro" al ambiente) no son muy dramáticas, que si las quieres más dramáticas,, las hay. :001 07:  Lo que no entiendo es lo de la luz ultravioleta. Que yo sepa, nadie tiene, o eso creo yo esa luz en "casa". A no ser que las lleves a un espectaculo, escenario, no sé. Más bien le pondría a la carta algo, para que brillara con baja luz, por ejemplo,,, y eso sería algo de fluorescente. O lo que llevan los relojes en el numero, para verlos por la noche. :20:

----------


## Tereso

> Las cartas estan chulas,(dan un toque "siniestro" al ambiente) no son muy dramáticas, que si las quieres más dramáticas,, las hay


Como dije, mi estimado OnlyFive, es una cuestión que reside completamente en MI GUSTO, vaya, que si le pones a algo REALEZA TRÁGICA y sales con caricaturas, pues me parece un poco decepcionante, pero reitero que es una cuestión y opinión personal basada completamente en mi gusto. Supongo que el punto es hacer un análisis más objetivo, cosa que me resulta difícil tratándose de cartas.

Pero esa ni siquiera es la cuestión, la cuestión es tratar de complementar un trabajo hecho por Rave (razón por la cual le pido su permiso para montar los dos análisis de barajas que llevo por aquí...), analizando diversas cartas, tratando de exponer lo que se puede considerar como fortalezas y debilidades de los mazos que, eventualmente, podrían comprar los demás miembros de la comunidad y así evitarnos (a todos) un fiasco o, en todo caso, proporcionarnos un buen guiño de por dónde van los tiros.

Saludos dramáticos.

----------


## rave

> Si.
> Me extraña eso de qu brillen un poco en la oscuridad si las dejas al sol. El acabado está hecho para que reaccione a la luz UVA, no para cargarse. Es como pretender que una camiseta blanca de algodón brille en la oscuridad por sí sola, sólo porque brilla una barbaridad bajo luz negra.


Yo no digo que tengan que brillar en la oscuridad, simplemente doy la información según mis pruebas. Tienen la cantidad justa de tinta para que solo brillen bien con una fuente de luz uva, al igual que las cartas marcadas con tinta reactiva.

OnlyFive yo tengo dos tubos de luz uva de mis tiempos mozos. :D

----------


## OnlyFive

Pues rave yo no he visto nunca esos tubos de luz uva, excepto en la discoteca o pub, y ahí si que se verían bien las cartas, un día me las llevo a la disco jejejej. Por eso digo yo lo de otro metodo, para que brillen. Los de Bicycle sabran que llevan con los deck muchos añitos.

----------


## MagoWinki

> Las cartas estan chulas,(dan un toque "siniestro" al ambiente) no son muy dramáticas, que si las quieres más dramáticas,, las hay. Lo que no entiendo es lo de la luz ultravioleta. Que yo sepa, nadie tiene, o eso creo yo esa luz en "casa". A no ser que las lleves a un espectaculo, escenario, no sé. Más bien le pondría a la carta algo, para que brillara con baja luz, por ejemplo,,, y eso sería algo de fluorescente. O lo que llevan los relojes en el numero, para verlos por la noche.


Yo también tengo unas luces de esas en mi casa xD Todo es ir paseando por la madrileña Calle Barquillo y enamorarte de una de ellas... Por unos 6 euros las tienes.

----------


## rave

Se me olvidó comentar que existe una caja de coleccionista de la baraja Artisan. 

Está realizada en madera Africana con grabado láser, dentro podemos encontrar 4 barajas.

----------


## Ilyah

> Las caras tambien son todas diseñadas para esta baraja, detalle de las figuras:


Lo que me ha llamado más la atención es el hecho de que los corazones están volteados en todas las cartas, de forma que parecen picas rojas sin "el palito de abajo" (no encuentro otra forma de decirlo...).
¿Esto tiene alguna explicación, es algo común o sólo se puede encontrar en esta baraja?

Un saludo!

----------


## rave

> Lo que me ha llamado más la atención es el hecho de que los corazones están volteados en todas las cartas, de forma que parecen picas rojas sin "el palito de abajo" (no encuentro otra forma de decirlo...).
> ¿Esto tiene alguna explicación, es algo común o sólo se puede encontrar en esta baraja?
> 
> Un saludo!


Puedes encontrar esta forma peculiar en cualquiera de las 4 barajas de la serie Ace Fulton's. Te adjunto otra foto para que veas como juegan con los palos:

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola,, esta respueta viene del post las 12 barajas más caras y para no ensuciarlo he decidido ponerlo aqui, si no es molestia y sin ánimos de ser cansino.
Bueno, se preguntaba, por la deferencia entre Bee "normal" y Bee Stinger y sobre todo por el canto de la Stinger.
((Respuesta por rave: -No son las mismas, las stinger tienen el acabado magic finish, mientras que las bee normales tienen acabado cambric finish.)) 
Me has dejado igual rave, culpa, mía por no saber de términos avanzados sobre cartas, sorry.
El caso es que cuando intento meter entre el mazo un naipe Bee normal, se "engancha", cosa que no le pasa a las Bikes o a las Tally,,Aviator, Torpedo, Phoenix, Fournier, etc etc y de ahí mi pregunta, ya que las Bee es una carta que me gusta mucho, pero tiene ese inconveniente, o al menos a mi , esa baraja, me ha salido así. ¿ Os pasa a ustedes lo mismo? con las Bee normales.
La mezcla a una mano con las Bee tambien me parece algo más complicada que con las anteriormente citadas. Por otro lado es una baraja que me encanta, y que ya le buscare las vueltas para adaptarme a ellas. Creo según he leido por ahí es una baraja de "dadas", para dar y repartir en el poker y que no es para "hacer Magia", tal vez este equivocado. Deslizan muy bien en tapete y los abanicos van super bien. Son más livianas, y el mazo parece más "manejable" en la mano, parece más pequeño, será uno observación subjetiva. Que os parece esta baraja tan original sin orla blanca.
Bueno cuando me compre unas Stinger os comentare, de momento, no puedo, solo tengo las Bee normales de Casino Quality since 1892 Club Special.

Gracias, antes de nada y disculpar por el tocho.

----------


## luis_bcn

Como es la vida , ayer vino un chico a Barcelona a aprender a montar laminas y era tu hermano , jijijij , que casualidad , me dijo tu nombre y que volleccionabas barajas y le dije que creia que estabas en este foro , dale recuerdoossssss

----------


## OnlyFive

Gracias por tu respuesta luis_bcn, seguiré comprando en TiendaMagia, porque tiene una forma de trabajar impecable. Y lo cortes no quita lo valiente. Pero en lo referente a este foro, si que voy a dejarlo definitivamente, porque tanta simpatía, me empalaga, y me voy a ir a aprender a montar láminas yo también, a Barcelona, jajaja.

Saludos.... “multicuenta”.

PD: Multicuenta; una persona, con varios nick´s.

Luisillo luisillo o luisilla luisilla que te la estas ganando y ni  el pobre, Moss te va salvar. jejeje

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Onlyfive, te voy a enseñar la puerta del foro por donde puedes salir, pero simpáticamente, que para eso estamos en un foro simpático con gente simpática. 

Un feliz y azucarado saludo

----------


## luis_bcn

> Gracias por tu respuesta luis_bcn, seguiré comprando en TiendaMagia, porque tiene una forma de trabajar impecable. Y lo cortes no quita lo valiente. Pero en lo referente a este foro, si que voy a dejarlo definitivamente, porque tanta simpatía, me empalaga, y me voy a ir a aprender a montar láminas yo también, a Barcelona, jajaja.
> 
> Saludos.... “multicuenta”.
> 
> PD: Multicuenta; una persona, con varios nick´s.
> 
> Luisillo luisillo o luisilla luisilla que te la estas ganando y ni  el pobre, Moss te va salvar. jejeje


ostia,sinceramente no me lei nada del post , solo busque el nombre de Rave y en el primer post que vi le puse mi comentaria,me hizo gracia que pasaran estas casualidades y ya esta.
P.d- multicuenta?  Luis , no luisillo ni luisilla listillo , y espero que cambies en la vida y no seas tan chulito , te ira bien

----------


## MagoWinki

Perdonad pero me he perdido... alguien me aclara :Confused:  Gracias xD

----------


## Fredja

Uno que se ha ido antes de que lo echaran....

----------


## MagoWinki

> Uno que se ha ido antes de que lo echaran....


Ah! El OnlyFive ese... Pues enemigo que huye punte de plata xD

PD: Gracias por la aclaración fredja

----------


## rave

Os dejo unas fotos de las tragic royalty bajo la luz uv:

Luz natural:


Luz uv:



*


*

----------


## rave

La última creación de Randy Butterfield, la segunda versión de las barajas Ornate:

ornate-gallery_2.jpg

ornate-gallery_7.jpg

ornate-gallery_5.jpg

ornate-gallery_3.jpg

----------


## lalogmagic

Soy yo o de verdad estan feas pero re feas...

----------


## rave

A mi me gustan. Quizás las veas demasiado elaboradas.

----------


## Fredja

> A mi me gustan. Quizás las veas demasiado elaboradas.


Pues a mi me encantan, son muy de mi estilo :-)

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tereso

A mí, simplemente me parecen muy bonitas. No les haría el feo.

----------


## lalogmagic

Entonces soy yo jejeje...

----------


## rave

Acaba de salir al mercado la Baraja Wrath, de Shin Lim.

Es una baraja pensada para magos, dorso simétrico oculto, cartas para juegos específicos y un par de revelaciones.

TiendaMagia la tiene disponible en un tiempo record: Baraja Wrath - Shin Lim Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

G-Baraja-Wrath-Shin-Lim.jpg

----------


## MagoWinki

Rave el link está como caido, ¿no?, a mí al menos me lleva a la página pero no sale nada...

----------


## rave

> Rave el link está como caido, ¿no?, a mí al menos me lleva a la página pero no sale nada...


¿Te refieres al enlace de tiendamagia?  A mi si me funciona bien.

----------


## MagoWinki

Si me refería a ese, a mí no me salía la baraja...

----------


## rave

Es raro, ¿sigue sin funcionar?

----------


## MagoWinki

> Es raro, ¿sigue sin funcionar?


Ahora todo correcto =)

----------


## Iban

> Iniciado por Ricardo Solo
> 
> Me encanta la noc. Le veo muchísimas posibilidades.
> 
> Gracias por los análisis rave.
> 
> 
> Iba a decir exactamente lo mismo. No sé de dónde habrán salido, pero me parece la baraja ideal para convertirla en "marca personal".


Ale, pues Mariano ya las tiene, no me había fijado.

Baraja NOC v2 Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## Iban

Por cierto, revisando las cosas que tiene Mariano, he encontrado esto:

La Baraja Mecánica - The Blue Crown Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Mirad el vídeo y a ver a quién se le enciende la bombilla...

----------


## rave

La Noc v2 además tiene el dorso "especial", ya no digo más.

----------


## rave

Por cierto, Daniel Madison tiene nueva baraja, es una baraja marxxxa, os dejo unas fotos:

d1-760x427.jpgd32_1-760x427.jpgd27_1-760x427.jpg

----------


## Iban

Virgen santa...

----------


## rave

> Virgen santa...


¿Eso es bueno o malo?

----------


## Iban

> ¿Eso es bueno o malo?


Pues es una opinión personal: es horrible.

----------


## rave

jajaja, hombre tampoco está tan mal, que hay que vender barajas!

----------


## Liebende

Una preguntita sobre barajas. Yo quería comprarme una baraja buena, que deslice bien y sea duradera. Pero la verdad que por donde vivo no conozco ningún sitio especializado, y las únicas que encuentro son las Fournier de toda la vida, que no estan mal tampoco, pero quería otras. He oido mucho sobre las bicycle, las Phoenix, las Ellusionist,... pero no tengo ni idea de donde comprarlas (me da cosa pedir por internet una simple baraja de cartas. Si alguien es de Asturias, sabe de algún lugar donde adquirir este tipo de barajas?. Yo soy de Gijón, y no conozco ningún sitio.

----------


## Iban

Espero que las sugerencias vayan orientadas a recomendarte una baraja, y no un sitio donde comprarla, ya que eso contraviene las normas del foro.

----------


## Liebende

> Espero que las sugerencias vayan orientadas a recomendarte una baraja, y no un sitio donde comprarla, ya que eso contraviene las normas del foro.


Lo siento, no sabía que el preguntar donde comprar una baraja iba contra las normas del foro. Entonces nada, acepto recomendaciones sobre el tipo de baraja y ya me buscaré la vida para comprarlas. Para un novato las bicycle y las phoenix iran bien?

----------


## ign

Si recomendamos _Tienda Magia_ no pasa nada, je je. Lo mejor es aprovechar y hacer un pedido grande de varias barajas. Hace unos años se hizo un tema sobre *qué marca de baraja utilizar*, pero voy a dar mi opinión sobre las que creo que más se usan.

La baraja más utilizada en general, es la *Bicycle*. Hace unos años era la que más utilizaba, pero de un tiempo a esta parte noto que han bajado muchísimo la calidad (más finas, dibujos más pequeños...). Lo bueno es que están a 2'50 €.

Mucha gente me ha hablado muy bien de las *Phoenix*, aunque todavía no las he probado. Al parecer son de mejor calidad que las Bicycle (lo que no es muy difícil). Ahora están a 3 € (antes costaban 50 céntimos más).

La *Tally Ho* es de mis preferidas. Más gruesa que las Bicycle y con mayor durabilidad. Cuesta 3'50 €, pero merece la pena pagar la diferencia.

La *Fournier 505* es mi otra baraja favorita. No desliza igual que las anteriores al no tener el acabado Air Cushion (sobre todo con el paso del tiempo), pero son más rígidas y de mejor calidad. Mientras en las otras barajas vienen defectos (descuadres, mal corte, etc.) con estas barajas nunca me he encontrado con ninguno. En _Tienda Magia_ están a 4 €.

En mi caso (y supongo que en el de todos los demás) fui probando diferentes barajas hasta que decidí cuales son las que más me gustan. Si estás empezando, puede ser una buena opción comprar unas cuantas Bicycle por ser las más económicas.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. ¡Un saludo!

----------


## Liebende

Muchas gracias ign. Yo tengo unas Fournier 818 que por lo que leí son muy parecidas a las 505, que son las que utilizo para practicar, y respecto a lo de la tienda te haré caso, aunque no me hacía mucha gracia comprar por internet y en tienda magia me pillaré algunas bicycle y quien sabe, igual me doy el capricho y me compro algunas Ellusionist :D

----------


## ign

> Muchas gracias ign. Yo tengo unas Fournier 818 que por lo que leí son muy parecidas a las 505, que son las que utilizo para practicar, y respecto a lo de la tienda te haré caso, aunque no me hacía mucha gracia comprar por internet y en tienda magia me pillaré algunas bicycle y quien sabe, igual me doy el capricho y me compro algunas Ellusionist :D


Hablo de memoria, pero creo que las Fournier 818 son un poco más finas que las 505. Respecto a lo de comprar por Internet, he hecho pedidos a _Tienda Magia_ desde 2005 y el servicio siempre ha sido perfecto: envío en 24 horas, todos los productos llegan en buen estado, etc. Que conste que no me llevo comisión ni nada por el estilo, je je je.

----------


## rave

Las 818 son más duras que las 505, de Fournier yo prefiero así: 605 > 505 > 818

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Las 818 son más duras que las 505, de Fournier yo prefiero así: 605 > 505 > 818


 
Hola Rave!

Visto que en el tema barajas eres todo un sabio,me gustaria hacerte unas preguntas.
Desde pequeño estoy acostumbrado a ver siempre las barajas Fournier y digamos que le tengo un cierto cariño especial a ese tipo de naipes.Las más vistas que tengo son las 818,pero hace poco que compré una 505 para probarla.Personalmente pienso (y sobre todo en mi caso) que si se está acostumbrado a las Bicycle,luego cuando cojes una de estas barajas te encuentras muy cómodo en el manejo.
Y despues de esto procedo: Hace algún tiempo vi un video de una reunión en la que Luis García hablaba de la baraja 505 Pavo real y de todas sus propiedades.Su discurso llamó bastante mi atención y decidí buscarla ya que la desconocia y por lo visto también ya no se frabrica.
me gustaría saber por tu parte si tienes algún conocimiento de esta baraja y si podrias compartirlo (y tu opinión,por supuesto).Y también me gustaria saber si es posible de encontrar algún ejemplar sin tener que sacar un préstamo financiero ya que encontré por ahí alguna (usada) y la venden bastante cara al no fabricarse ya.

Muchas gracias de antemano!!

----------


## rave

Siento mucho no poder decirte mucho de las Pavo real, nunca he tenido una en mis manos, por mi disco duro tengo algunas fotos de la baraja. Hace unos años me ofrecían una nueva por 180€ y no la compré, más tarde pregunte y ya las había vendido por ese precio. mnlmato las encontró por 60€ (http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/top-...tml#post345676) pregúntale a ver.

Yo creo que lo que hizo famosas estas barajas en el mundo de la magia fue que había material específico, como la baraja Fournier nº 4, y la gran calidad de la baraja, algo en lo que Fournier siempre ha destacado. 


Es una baraja que me gustaría incorporar a mi colección pero lo veo difícil. A ver si alguien que tenga unas nos ilumina.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Gracias Rave!! 

La verdad es que veo muy caro ahora mismo por mis recursos el gastar 60€ en una baraja.Si fuera otra época tal vez seria otra la historia.
Pues por lo que hablaba en aquel video el Sr.Luis García de esa baraja,por lo visto parecia que estaba pensada para magos única y exclusivamente.Tan buena era esta baraja que cuando la conocieron los magos Españoles,terminaron por dejar de lado a las Bicycle (hasta que decayó de nuevo la baraja pavo real). 
Haber si Manuel nos da sus impresiones sobre ellas ya que el las ha probado.

Saludos!

----------


## kuisi

Yo antes utilizaba bicycle pero desde que use Phoenix no he vuelto a las bicycle salvo por alguna carta gaff concreta. Las Phoenix están diseñadas especialmente para magia vienen con alguna gaff y con los figuras de los Ases en grande lo cual es muy efectivo para ciertos juegos. Aparte tienen barajas completarias para todo tipo de juegos. Muy recomendables y bien de precio.

----------


## tramp

He disfrutado tanto con este hilo, y me siento tan agradecido que voy a intentar continuarlo en la medida de mis posibilidades, a ver si se anima mas gente, y le damos vida pues me parece una pena que se interrumpiera.

Voy a empezar con mi baraja favorita, la Bicycle Majestic, es una baraja de edición limitada y que no se volverá a reimprimir, la podéis encontrar en tienda magia 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...cc-p-7621.html

Esta es la descripción que aparece :

"Bicycle® Majestic rinde homenaje a una herencia de 128 años de Bicycle. Una colaboración especial entre The United States Playing Card Company y Elite Playing Cards celebra la historia de una marca única.

Esta exquisita edición limitada ha sido diseñada con intrincado detalle, exclusivamente para los coleccionistas más exigentes.

Para garantizar su excelencia, el estuche está hecho de un exclusivo papel Premium Black Vellum y dorado a la hoja. Cada una de las cartas está envuelta en una capa característica ultra delgada y adornada con un conjunto de tintas metálicas profundamente doradas."

La verdad es que la caja es preciosa en un negro suavísimo y con grabados dorados en relieve y sello dorado, pongo foto mejor que detallar el dibujo.

P1000079.jpg

El papel es el clásico de Bicycle y el acabado Air-cushion, el mismo de las Rider back, no soy muy de florituras y hasta yo soy capaz de hacer un abanico con ellas, delizan de maravilla, tengo que decir de echo, que a mi me parecen mas suaves (menos rugosas) y menos duras al hacer por ejemplo una mezcla americana, no se si sera el acabado con la capa ultrafina de Elite Playing cards o me lo hará parecer mi cariño en especial por esta baraja (prometo que mis siguientes análisis serán mas objetivos, jeje).

Todas las cartas han sido rediseñadas, aunque hay que decir que las figuras son las de siempre pero con diferentes colores, (abundancia de dorados) y los símbolos de los palos son mas bajitos y anchos (achaparraditos diriamos en mi tierra) y con tonos dorados en ellos también (los corazones quedan genial).

Aqui os dejo el dorso, los comodines y el impresionante as de picas.

P1000073.jpg

Y las figuras.

P1000077.jpg

En definitiva una preciosa baraja, con un delicioso regusto antiguo y por lo que se puede ver por la red (comentarios, reviews etc) con mucho menos exito del que se merecería (para mi claro), diría que tal vez por su precio, (casi 10€) pero hay otras igual o mas caras con mucho mas predicamento.

Trae también una carta de DD.

Espero haberos animado a haceros con una  :Smile1:

----------


## tramp

Vamos con otra :

Pertenece a la serie trace que se compone de 8 barajas con el fondo del dorso blanco, en las que cambian el as de picas, los comodines y el color del dibujo del dorso  (el clásico Rider back) que puede ser : Negro, rojo, azul, verde, morado, amarillo, plateado y dorado, luego cada una tiene alguna cosa diferente, por ejemplo la que voy a comentar que es la morada o purple tiene los palos de corazones y diamantes en morado en lugar del rojo habitual.

Aquí os dejo los comodines, el as de picas y la trasera de la caja. 

P1000085.jpg

Por cierto a mi con estos comodines me parece una baraja ideal para aprovecharla para magia infantil. 

Aquí frontal de la caja, dorso de la baraja y alguna figura.

P1000087.jpg

De la descripción de acabado etc, no aparece nada en la caja, ni he conseguido encontrar nada por internet, salvo que esta impresa en papel Bicycle de máxima calidad, pero enredando con ella tiene todo el aspecto, tacto etc de una Rider Back de cuando eran buenas.

Trae dos cartas especiales para hacer un juego en particular (no digo cual por si meto la pata)

----------


## tramp

Bueno, la ultima y a dormir.

La baraja Oblivion, en principio parecería simplemente una bonita baraja de diseño, con dos modelos, una con dibujo trasero en blanco y otra en rojo, ambas sobre fondo negro, unos bonitos ases

P1000095.jpg

Unas figuras que a mi la verdad que no me gustan mucho, pero bueno, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, la parte de atras de la baraja sin embargo me encanta. ;-)

P1000092.jpg

Pero algo ocurrio que la puede convertir en una baraja que se revalorice con el tiempo. 

P1000097.jpg

Lo que se ve en la foto fue aparentemente un error que se produjo en la primera edición que constaba de 2500 barajas blancas y 2500 rojas, en las siguientes tiradas se subsano, las barajas cerradas se diferencian porque las primeras, (las de la errata) llevan una etiqueta amarilla donde pone "limited edition 1st Run" y en las siguientes ya llevan un sello negro.

Cuando decía en cuanto a lo del error lo de "aparentemente", es porque se me hace muy curioso que luego una de las dos revelaciones que lleva el comodin rojo sea la carta del supuesto error, ¿casualidad?, tal vez, pero cuando menos curiosa coincidencia.

P1000090.jpg

Trae tambien una carta con cara en b***o. 

El acabado es linen finish como las Aristocrat y tiene un manejo muy bueno.

----------


## rave

Tramp me alegro que continues el hilo.

Las trace tienen papel Bicycle con acabado air cushion.

----------


## tramp

A ver si mi pongo las pilas que empece con mucho animo pero ............

----------


## bydariogamer

El tema es muy interesante pero convendría ponerlo al día... Algunas fotos no funcionan y algunas barajas están descatalogadas.

----------

